# About HomoSexuality



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

*My current view about Homosexuality.*​​ 
I think at least 8 out 10 homosexual persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think homosexuality is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe homosexuality is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty. 

The chemical disposition of the human body is always changing, however, in this example, I will recognize two climax that take place after birth: during adolescent (puberty) and during adulthood (rights of passage). These are the physiological aspects of this combination.

The second part of the combination is pertaining to the brain and the mind. As many ought to know, the mind is generally associated to the brain; and the brain is obviously naturally connected to the human bodys physiological system. Therefore, as the physiological system evolves over the years, it is safe to say the brain does also; this change affects the brain from the inside of the body. The mind on the other hand is affected by the various things on the outside of the body; things that exist within our environments and/or cultures. Mindfully speaking, I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something). 

Self-discipline is very important in life; unless you have discipline over your self (the natural impulses), you will have discipline over nothing that affects you. Self-discipline is also a very important/*essential* factor in homosexuality and every other abuse/trauma, lust, carnality or addiction; some homosexuals may feel (en)trapped because they physically acted out and someone in their mind is manipulated that act. These types of friends and/or family are not necessarily healthy for your essential well being righteous development ( this is not to say that that the friend or family member or whatever is conscience of what they do themselves or how they conduct themselves pertaining to themselves let alone you; this is why it is important for you, the actual individual to take initiative and control over your mind/own lifes understanding/destiny). This is not calling you to bring premature judgment of such people before you take the time to bring the appropriate (super)natural) order into your life: mind, body, soul that you may take the necessary time to collect your thoughts without burning any unnecessary bridges. 

The Truth shall set you free, even if it hurts at first; eventually you will heal if you sincerely and consistently seek out the sources of your setbacks; no one can do this more fundamentally than a personal relationship with God. Personally, I believe gay acts are a result from lust or a lack of understanding of Gods love and sexual discipline; a lack of self-realization and self-identity. I say this because most people today are looking for love in man; without first understanding and realizing the God from which it originate. 
​*To the left, to the left.*​ 
As with any problem the way to the solution is to research relative knowledge; knowledge to resolve the emotional problem/trauma, to fulfill the shortcoming. An answer with this gender of people is to seek information that will enlighten and provide understanding to who their original being is, their essence. Obviously, the first step to healing or curing a problem is to admit or realize that there is a problem/challenge and developing a righteous or clear path that you can take to establish resolve from the inside out intrinsic to extrinsic). Remember, you cant run and hide from yourself; and justifying hurting yourself because it seems that everybody else is hurting you, ultimately is not the right reaction for you. Remember the evil one wants you to harm yourself for his/her/its self righteous glorification; this is done to steal your true destiny; Thus act best, you must rebuke and resist him/her/it and get your mind right; The Truth shall set you free.

Some start up references: Things related to Emotional Intelligence; the philosophy of Aristotle, and ultimately the Divine Truth of God. *Jesus* Christ is right and he loves you if you let him, regardless of your history or what man says against you. 

*The true test*: If you can honestly measure/contrast your attitude (mind state) and behavior with the Divine Truth; and maintain the essence of your sexuality, then according to my philosophy, your faith in the Truth has or will deliver (validate) you. Regardless of what others say God, the Divine Truth in your heart; and God, the Divine Truth in your mind from heaven (and his Word) approves of you. The confirmation of your sexuality being right is to make sure your standards are not superficial, carnal or a lie: the mind can be a delusional thing.

I believe the church should accept homosexual people, but to challenge them with the Holy Spirit lead Virtue of God, as they would any person. If they can stand the refining Fire of God's Holy Word and Spirit, then their faith has delivered them. But, ultimately, a personal relationship developed/matured/established from you reading the Word of God/Truth and being faithful to his Spirit as it is revealed on your conscience will be your fortified mind/destiny.

If you are homosexual or are having homosexual thoughts; I suggest that you give it three to five years of diligent *soul searching* before you act on it (again). 


*Love God; 
Homage your love ones to God; 
Worship God thru your loved ones,
http://virtuousintelligence.spaces.live.com 
Detroit,Mi*


----------



## Tonado (Jul 25, 2008)

Praise Jeebus and pass the spliff ya homo...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

That is a a complicated way of saying something so simple and obvious.. People are not born gay, they are influenced by things like that song.. I Kissed a Girl.. 

Ever since that song came out, I see all of these little girls confused about their sexual orientation on Yahoo Answers... Kind of funny if you ask me... How manipulative the media can be. I see absolutely nothing wrong with being gay though. If 'God' didn't want gay people, then he wouldn't have made the human mind so complex. Yeaaahhh he gave us freewill, but you can come up with defenses for a mythological concept all day. The whole Christian point of view is illogical at best. It's not like gay people are unhappy with who they are, so let them be.


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 25, 2008)

Does this guy actually grow/smoke weed, or is he just going around the internet spreading his ignorant message? Don't judge someone till you've walked a mile in their shoes. Shouldnt someone who has created the universe have the capacity to love everyone equally? Don't come back with "he loves them all, but they're still burning in hell" cause thats rubbish and imho, dumb.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

thats what im wondering. what the shell.... who cares about sexual orientation. its quite annoying how people make such a big deal about it.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are homosexual or are having homosexual thoughts; I suggest that you give it three to five years of diligent *soul searching* before you act on it (again). 

this is my fav part. what an a ignoramus


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe the church should accept homosexual people, but to challenge them with the Holy Spirit lead Virtue of God, as they would any person. If they can stand the refining Fire of God's Holy Word and Spirit, then their faith has delivered them.


and this...fire???GOD AND FIRE??? no, not at all, not ever, you are wrong, fire is the devil and you're saying your god is the devil.. your god is hateful and a figment of your ego.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

and I thought that this place was relatively free of religious fruitcakes.

"God is dead, and no one cares.. If there is a Hell, I'll see you there."


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

LULZ, PROPHET, I HAVE COME TO DISPUTE YOU AS A FELLOW CHRISTIAN. <3

While you are certainly entitled to your opinion, I also feel entitled not to allow you to be the only example of what Christianity can be.

There is a wonderful Christian website that not only accepts Gays and Lesbians, but seeks to undo the damage that's caused to the Queer community by the line of thinking that you're copy-pasting in different threads.
http://www.gaychristian.net/

Too many Christian families have been fooled into thinking that they can 'reclaim' their child from homosexuality or transgender-ness (pardon my jargon), or that they are somehow responsible for these things.

It's been proven that the tactics that are used to change these traits in people are not only ineffective, but all-around harmful to the people they are trying to change. Gentile mutilation and suicide were the only real, reliable results from 'straight-camps' that these poor families would unsuspectingly send their children to, hoping to be returned a normal, heterosexual.

The post links to a study by Dr Ariel Shidlo and Dr. Michael Schroeder called "Changing Sexual Orientation: a consumer's report" that was published in a peer reviewed journal in 2001.

Here are some findings from the study:

Study subjects: 202
Number that were no longer struggling and were fully heterosexual: 8
Of those 8, number that were not employees or volunteers of ex-gay groups: 1
Number that felt they had failed: 176
Number who felt conversion had done long term harm: 155
Number who attempted suicide during therapy: 23
Number who attempted suicide after therapy: 11
Number who reported spiritual harm: 100Brady concludes,So, according to this study, 1 person (arguably  of 202 were turned straight through therapy--a result I'd imagine was the goal of the people that entered the ex-gay therapies. At the same time, 100 had their faith dramatically harmed by therapy (if you're Christian, we're talking about their salvation here). And nearly 4 times the number that turned straight tried to kill themselves during therapy.
*Link: Peterson Toscano's A Musing: Ex-Gay Statistics 101

So, while it is not at all effective, (less than one out of a hundred reads FAILURE to me) these poisonous ideals continue to live on. Without reason or even love to back them, where is God in all this? I can't say for sure, but I'll bet He's not happy with the people who perpetuate this nonsense.

​


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

this and evolution are jesus's skeletons in the closet


----------



## Tonado (Jul 25, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> this and evolution are jesus's skeletons in the closet


...that and the duckbill platypus, what's up with THAT??


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

unlike religion, nature can make mistakes without "repenting" or what ever it is called.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

But it's just hilarious how religious people come up with excuses for everything... 

Like... They say that the fossils are there because Satan planted them to try to confuse us into not believing God..


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

haha that is funny, the battle over evolution is quite comical, there are a lot of documentaries on the subject, and theyre all pretty clear cut. lol christianity has to attack charles darwin, not the subject of evolution because they have no argument.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah.. Their favorite argument - EVOLUTION IS JUST A THEORY!! 

Oh but an ancient book is just solid proof of everything right...


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

I've always thought of evolution being God's automated updates system. See, I believe in science, I just also believe that God is behind it all.

The dominos are falling, but God is the one who started the chain reaction. (In my mind)

I used to have a theory, that God was a self-aware energy. Since energy can't be created or destroyed, it's all around us, constantly shifting and changing forms, (Potential to Kinetic, Heat to Mechanical) it's a part of everything we do, it's how we get nutrition from our food, it's how we grow and develop. 
I stopped thinking that way when my religion teacher chewed me out for it. Heretic, blah, blah, blah, false prophet, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> I've always thought of evolution being God's automated updates system. See, I believe in science, I just also believe that God is behind it all.
> 
> The dominos are falling, but God is the one who started the chain reaction. (In my mind)
> 
> ...


I think you should stick with your previous theory.. Don't listen to your religion teacher... seriously. What does he/she know? It sounds to me like you are not completely sure of yourself when you call yourself a Christian. You don't HAVE to choose an organized religion to follow.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

I know it's my choice, but I feel like everything is less perilous if I can stay under the constraints of some sort of guidelines. My mind tends to wander, if I just gave it free reign I'm not sure where I'd end up!

Christianity is a good, grounding religion if you can sort out the core values from the shit followers have added on. These values are things that I feel enhance my life and make me a better person.

Love people, forgive people, don't judge people, Amen. (and if you screw up you can try again.) LOL


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 25, 2008)

i think that religion is something that was created by the people in charge as a way to try and keep the general public "in line". if you watch the documentary zeitgeist...it starts to make a bit more sense. christianity is basically old egypt religion with new names. and all of it was derived from the stars. constellations...not actual events. the doc. also goes on to explain all the similarities in different religions from around the world. its really quite fascinating. i would recommend everyone check it out.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 25, 2008)

and on the topic of homosexuality...some people are scared of accepting it because it means change. people are afraid of change, and they're afraid of the world evolving and growing. they want things to stay the way its always been...well to those people...give it up. humanity is evolving and growing every minute of everyday. get over it and move on. things have to change its part of the life cycle.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> and on the topic of homosexuality...some people are scared of accepting it because it means change. people are afraid of change, and they're afraid of the world evolving and growing. they want things to stay the way its always been...well to those people...give it up. humanity is evolving and growing every minute of everyday. get over it and move on. things have to change its part of the life cycle.



Agreed 100%.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Your god isn't everyone's God, prophet.Ponder that a while.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

For the sake of argument this essay was a theory that is based on sincere human observations, as well as designed to help break the mode of religion. I come to you not as a religion but as a person of *FAITH*. Religion has too many sometime limiting and unfulfilling boundaries as oneof you somewhat hinted at. Faith allows me to evolve and persevere into a *PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP with God/Truth/Virtue*. My God is the God of gods, so even if everyone don't have th same god, they really should, anything less would be uncivilized; but hay, freewill right(?).

I appreciate everyone's responses some were more interesting then others though. If the shoe fits. However, I would appreciate that those who do judge do so in knowledge and not ignorance. God is all things, he can use FIRE to refine or consume his creation (the choice is yours(?).


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*See, right here, shows how narrow your view is.Until you get over your brainwashing at the hands of organized monotheistic r*__*eligion,there is no use in arguing with you.*_


Prophecy said:


> My God is the God of gods, so even if everyone don't have th same god, they really should, anything less would be uncivilized; but hay, freewill right(?).
> 
> I appreciate everyone's responses some were more interesting then others though. If the shoe fits. However, I would appreciate that those who do judge do so in knowledge and not ignorance. God is all things, he can use FIRE to refine or consume his creation (the choice is yours(?).


[/quote]


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> For the sake of argument this essay was a theory that is based on sincere human observations, as well as designed to help break the mode of religion. I come to you not as a religion but as a person of *FAITH*. Religion has too many sometime limiting and unfulfilling boundaries as oneof you somewhat hinted at. Faith allows me to evolve and persevere into a *PERSONAL RELATIONSHIP with God/Truth/Virtue*. My God is the God of gods, so even if everyone don't have th same god, they really should, anything less would be uncivilized; but hay, freewill right(?).
> 
> I appreciate everyone's responses some were more interesting then others though. If the shoe fits. However, I would appreciate that those who do judge do so in knowledge and not ignorance. God is all things, he can use FIRE to refine or consume his creation (the choice is yours(?).


You come as a person of faith, huh? Yeah, faith in a big daddy in the sky... showing me absolutely no proof of his existence, and you expect me to agree with you. Where is your knowledgeable judgment exactly? That's right.. It's not KNOWLEDGE.. It's a BELIEF. Nothing more.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> You come as a person of faith, huh? Yeah, faith in a big daddy in the sky... showing me absolutely no proof of his existence, and you expect me to agree with you. Where is your knowledgeable judgment exactly? That's right.. It's not KNOWLEDGE.. It's a BELIEF. Nothing more.


**********************************************************

Where do you start? Where do you end?

"The Truth shall set you free"

You are a child of God; because of you position of doubt and yet willingness to learn. The thing is purging the lies and illusion(delusions) from our minds; the way to fundamentally do this is withthe Truth/Virtue.

Original Reality/Truth vs. preverted reality truth that are the result of lies and falsehoods.

You must in all things find and learn to trust your heart, where the God of heaven lives also.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*That's arrogance...thinking that if another person does some soul searching, they're going to come up with the same answer as you.*_


Prophecy said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Where do you start? Where do you end?
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*That's arrogance...thinking that if another person does some soul searching, they're going to come up with the same answer as you.*_


*********************************************************

I am not arrogant. What it si to me is that you are being irrational and hysterical. I never said you would come to the same answer, thee is no garrantee that you will take the same path; but, if you do take the TRUTH than you will see some of the same scenary, how you respond to it is (to each there own"; if you do it faithfully we when end in the same place. Its like knowing that eeveryone has a heart but different minds.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*How the hell do you know if I'm being irrational and hysterical?I haven't even raised my heartbeat here.Your truth isn't necessarily THE truth.*_


Prophecy said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> I am not arrogant. What it si to me is that you are being irrational and hysterical. I never said you would come to the same answer, thee is no garrantee that you will take the same path; but, if you do take the TRUTH than you will see some of the same scenary, how you respond to it is (to each there own"; if you do it faithfully we when end in the same place. Its like knowing that eeveryone has a heart but different minds.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

You are just too mindfucked for me to even argue with you. Seriously.. it would just be a waste of finger strength to type everything I would like to say to you.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

And now I shall rep you for the hearty chuckle.


BreatheSmoke said:


> You are just too mindfucked for me to even argue with you. Seriously.. it would just be a waste of finger strength to type everything I would like to say to you.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*How the hell do you know if I'm being irrational and hysterical?I haven't even raised my heartbeat here.Your truth isn't necessarily THE truth.*_


***********************************************************

I can hear/discern and read word order at times. You have to learn how to calm down and observe a more specific picture or outlook. You are emotion. 

I would like to give you a gift; will you take it?


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

s


Prophecy said:


> *My current view about Homosexuality.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wtfs this a speech about gays then a bit of bible pumping at the end ,, Your in denial man come out and tell all us your real feelings an your will feel happier ,you think gay are over pamperd , 
by the looks of it your head is over pamperd with the bible who cares if they bpth are up 4 it theres plenty of other things your could of rambled on about like this credit crunch or somthing haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*Well, you're wrong.You almost sound like poseidon, but your join date is earlier.I don't need a gift from you.And, no, my emotions are dulled by prozac.*_


Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> I can hear/discern and read word order at times. You have to learn how to calm down and observe a more specific picture or outlook. You are emotion.
> 
> I would like to give you a gift; will you take it?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> s
> 
> 
> wtfs this a speech about gays then a bit of bible pumping at the end ,, Your in denial man come out and tell all us your real feelings an your will feel happier ,you think gay are over pamperd ,
> by the looks of it your head is over pamperd with the bible who cares if they bpth are up 4 it theres plenty of other things your could of rambled on about like this credit crunch or somthing haha


*******************************************************

Psychologist call what you are doing "Projection"; I am straight; I love my God and particularly beautiful women.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> I can hear/discern and read word order at times. You have to learn how to calm down and observe a more specific picture or outlook. You are emotion.
> 
> I would like to give you a gift; will you take it?



You DO know that you can be spiritual without praising a deity, right?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> You are just too mindfucked for me to even argue with you. Seriously.. it would just be a waste of finger strength to type everything I would like to say to you.


**********************************************************


I empathize with you; I have nothing personal against you. God bless you(?).


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> You DO know that you can be spiritual without praising a deity, right?


************************************************************88

I rather praise the Deity than an idol.

Where does spirituality come from if not a/the deity?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ************************************************************88
> 
> I rather praise the Deity than an idol.
> 
> Where does spirituality come from if not a/the deity?


A deity is a conscious being. You don't have to believe that 'God' is an aware consciousness, a supreme being. There are pantheists who believe that reality and the universe itself is God. Spirituality is a versatile term that can mean something as simple as being in touch with yourself and having love.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *******************************************************
> 
> Psychologist call what you are doing "Projection"; I am straight; I love my God and particularly beautiful women.


 
Im guessing if you loved your god as mush as u say he would not be to happy with you putting cannabis into your lungs would he ,
im hoping your smoke weed and are not that sad to just this site to bore every 1 with your 1920s views if im doing this and peoples doing that whats it 2 you 
a psychologist would tell you to get your own life and stop wraping your neck with the guilt of a book


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh and thanks for the rep stoney!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome, welcome..


BreatheSmoke said:


> Oh and thanks for the rep stoney!!


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Im guessing if you loved your god as mush as u say he would not be to happy with you putting cannabis into your lungs would he ,
> im hoping your smoke weed and are not that sad to just this site to bore every 1 with your 1920s views if im doing this and peoples doing that whats it 2 you
> a psychologist would tell you to get your own life and stop wraping your neck with the guilt of a book


***********************************************************

Lets make this clear; I am not in denail of who I am, who God is (to me) nor do I have a problem with who I am and who I am becoming. 

I do not put weed before my relationship with God; weed does not hinder me from seeking a closer relationship with God or any other of my priorities in life (eternity); in other words I am in control of it (weed), its not in control of me.

That Book is a great means of guidance and intervention and understanding of events in the world and in family situations. 

Don't knock it without giving sincere study to it yourself.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 25, 2008)

You hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of your own eye; and then shall you see clearly to cast out the mote out of your brother's eye.

A few words from the book you warship that u deem on others , It will also tell you that a hypocrit will not go any were in front of another person because he uses gods name aloud to prove how much better he is that others , the humble person comes 1st the people that keeps there faith close with out having to force and tell other how bad they are .. before u tell me what im doing think what you are doing 1st ... h4l


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> Lets make this clear; I am not in denail of who I am, who God is (to me) nor do I have a problem with who I am and who I am becoming.
> 
> ...


Funny, because pretty much every one who has really actually studied the bible is an atheist. You just interpret everything in an illogical way. It's a book... That was written thousands of years ago...The people who wrote it were human just like us. The people made up stories just like us. It is hardly reliable. . Actually not reliable at all. If that is your reason for following the Bible, then why not any other religion? They are all very similar in that aspect.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> A deity is a conscious being. You don't have to believe that 'God' is an aware consciousness, a supreme being. There are pantheists who believe that reality and the universe itself is God. Spirituality is a versatile term that can mean something as simple as being in touch with yourself and having love.


***********************************************************8

Either you'ved calmed or passed someone esle the keyboard.

Cool. Once upon a time when man wasn't so confused and out of touch with its Origins/Reality, we were. 

This is Heaven. 

This is what Christ wants us to realize. 

To be like Christ is to be one with the Spirit of Heaven/God. 
To be a Christian at best is this definition that you have theorized.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> You hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of your own eye; and then shall you see clearly to cast out the mote out of your brother's eye.
> 
> A few words from the book you warship that u deem on others , It will also tell you that a hypocrit will not go any were in front of another person because he uses gods name aloud to prove how much better he is that others , the humble person comes 1st the people that keeps there faith close with out having to force and tell other how bad they are .. before u tell me what im doing think what you are doing 1st ... h4l


**********************************************************88

Nor am I a hypocrite, I would not ask anyone to do something I haven;t done or wouldn't do. 

I do say or do one thing and then say and do another; that is not who I am. It sounds to ne that you are fighting something outwardly instead of within; 

what I am saying is that you should practice what you preach when you say "get the speck of sawdust out of your eye before judging your brother".

I have concluded if you can handle my first diagnosis to you that you are "Projecting" inner deials and delision on me when you should look within to resolve them. I empathize with you also.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************8
> 
> Either you'ved calmed or passed someone esle the keyboard.
> 
> ...


No..... Being a Christian means believing God has the power to intervene. Pantheists don't believe that.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> You hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of your own eye; and then shall you see clearly to cast out the mote out of your brother's eye.
> 
> A few words from the book you warship that u deem on others , It will also tell you that a hypocrit will not go any were in front of another person because he uses gods name aloud to prove how much better he is that others , the humble person comes 1st the people that keeps there faith close with out having to force and tell other how bad they are .. before u tell me what im doing think what you are doing 1st ... h4l


**********************************************************88

Nor am I a hypocrite, I would not ask anyone to do something I haven't done or wouldn't do. 

I do not say or do one thing and then say and do another; that is not who I am. 

It sounds to me that you are fighting something outwardly in wich you should be resolving within; 

what I am saying is that you should practice what you preach when you say "get the speck of sawdust out of your eye before judging your brother".

I have concluded, if you can handle you are "Projecting" inner denials and delision on me when you should look within to resolve them. 

I empathize with you also.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*I say you're a griefer in the guise of a christian.Looking for a fight.So sure of your own moral superiority that you just MUST spread the word to the heathens.News flash.We can all do our own soul searching, and we never asked for a preacher.*_


Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************8
> 
> Either you'ved calmed or passed someone esle the keyboard.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmm i was reading an article yesterday that was rather interesting. it was discussing belief in god in relation to IQ. and it theorizes that people with higher IQs are less likely to believe. i personally feel that god is a grown mans santa claus. people cant seem to have faith in themselves and their own abilities, so they have to find faith in a higher deity. i found myself a "religion" for lack of a better term...that makes sense to me. im pagan. i worship the ground i walk on. my planet. something that i can see, and feel, and care for. i find that paganism works for me. and i read a quote once that explains it perfectly. "if you take the christian bible and put it out against the wind and the rain, the pages would disintegrate and the words would be gone. my bible IS the wind and the rain".


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

_*Man oh man, do I agree.*_


sarah22 said:


> hmmm i was reading an article yesterday that was rather interesting. it was discussing belief in god in relation to IQ. and it theorizes that people with higher IQs are less likely to believe. i personally feel that god is a grown mans santa claus. people cant seem to have faith in themselves and their own abilities, so they have to find faith in a higher deity. i found myself a "religion" for lack of a better term...that makes sense to me. im pagan. i worship the ground i walk on. my planet. something that i can see, and feel, and care for. i find that paganism works for me. and i read a quote once that explains it perfectly. "if you take the christian bible and put it out against the wind and the rain, the pages would disintegrate and the words would be gone. my bible IS the wind and the rain".


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 25, 2008)

it just seems to make more sense. christianity in my opinion, is the most illogical way of living i have ever heard of. this is plain and simple. worship your earth. take care of your planet. plain and simple. and prophecy...dude...u need to see zeitgeist. really...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

It is so clear that the guy was looking to get off trying to convert people. Typical Christian. I don't even think he contributed to the site other than in this thread.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Funny, because pretty much every one who has really actually studied the bible is an atheist. You just interpret everything in an illogical way. It's a book... That was written thousands of years ago...The people who wrote it were human just like us. The people made up stories just like us. It is hardly reliable. . Actually not reliable at all. If that is your reason for following the Bible, then why not any other religion? They are all very similar in that aspect.


*********************************************************


I believe in God, I am not an atheist; notice how I clearly respond consistent to you'll comments; no doubt. 

You are being opinionated in this comment. Youre confusing someone and its not me, thank God. Trust the God of your heartl at bestit is the God of Heaven the God od Truth; You are right to my knowledge Judaim, Islam, Christianity, and Buddhism and Confusius do have consistent Truth/Wisdom/Virtue, I have learn form them. 

*Jesus fuflfills them all. None of them exemplified the Virtue of God like he did with the name/reality Jesus Christ.*​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> 
> I believe in God, I am not an atheist; notice how I clearly respond consistent to you'll comments; no doubt.
> ...


I just state the facts, brah. & it is very much a fact that the Bible is not reliable.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*I say you're a griefer in the guise of a christian.Looking for a fight.So sure of your own moral superiority that you just MUST spread the word to the heathens.News flash.We can all do our own soul searching, and we never asked for a preacher.*_


 
**********************************************************

"The Great Commission"; everyone does not know or remember what you do; you shouldn't assime nor take for granted such understanding; for to much that given much is required" Maybe you are proscratinating a calling on your life that God is telling you. I am who I am; I believe that the meek shall inherit the earth and the Truth shall set you free. you said that other stuff.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 25, 2008)

derka derka, give it up you came to the WRONG place to preach about religion and how gay people arent for sure gay. in case you didnt know, marijuana and some drugs in general make you question things you have never thought about questioning..religion, the govt, human rights...the list goes one. go join a religion forum if you're looking to recruit people to the cult people call christianity


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 25, 2008)

Well said.


brendon420 said:


> derka derka, give it up you came to the WRONG place to preach about religion and how gay people arent for sure gay. in case you didnt know, marijuana and some drugs in general make you question things you have never thought about questioning..religion, the govt, human rights...the list goes one. go join a religion forum if you're looking to recruit people to the cult people call christianity


----------



## tipsgnob (Jul 25, 2008)

*I have never been able to rationaize the god thing in my mind...none of it makes sense.....*


----------



## High4Life (Jul 26, 2008)

This is a double sided 1 for the people with the lower IQ,S that believe in a god are actually more content and happy i read from some debate 
i guess thats what they dont wear black and hate there family they know the meaning of there life ( or they think they know the meaning of there life who cares they are happy )

SO I GUESS IT WORKS OUT IF U ARE SMART YOU ARE MISERABLE LOL AND THE STUPID 1S ARE HAPPY .. sorry but thats a load of bull..


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Yeah.. Their favorite argument - EVOLUTION IS JUST A THEORY!!
> 
> Oh but an ancient book is just solid proof of everything right...


*************************************************************

I don't know if I have ever wrote it down, but I have a theory that includes the "Seven Day" Theory/Reality of the Book of Genesis with the Theory of Evolution. 

It is basically based on God telling us that "a day is like a thousand years and a thousands years are like a day". 

Can you see where I am going withthis?

How many man days is a day to God?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have never been able to rationaize the god thing in my mind...none of it makes sense.....*


************************************************************

I have tis defintion of schizophrenia that is basically defined as when the Truth of our hearts are opposed by the lies of the world within our minds. 

This is why our consciences are so important they help us recognized this front and the best/moral choice to take, but it is a process to get our of this place of schizophrenia and/or delusion and or "the wilderness"


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

High4Life said:


> This is a double sided 1 for the people with the lower IQ,S that believe in a god are actually more content and happy i read from some debate
> i guess thats what they dont wear black and hate there family they know the meaning of there life ( or they think they know the meaning of there life who cares they are happy )
> 
> SO I GUESS IT WORKS OUT IF U ARE SMART YOU ARE MISERABLE LOL AND THE STUPID 1S ARE HAPPY .. sorry but thats a load of bull..


***********************************************************

You could be astonising to some they way you articulate yourself with me. This seems to be an argument of the Law of the Jews with that of the Gentiles, not to forget the law of the pagans.

When Jesus Christ was posed wit the question that his mother and brothers were outside while he was giving a teaching he posed the question "who is my mother and my brothers; those who do the will of my God are my mother, my sister, and my brothers".

To deny or oppress a greater understanding of the truth can be a type of sin/wrong or shortcoming which is less them ones original destiny; and what's life if this path is chose? "to each their own" But get the hell out of my life.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> You could be astonising to some they way you articulate yourself with me. This seems to be an argument of the Law of the Jews with that of the Gentiles, not to forget the law of the pagans.
> 
> ...


**********************​Furthermore, do you know that there is a line between "loving your enemy" and "hating what is evil"?

Both are encouraged by the disciples of Jesus witin the Christian Bible. It is a matter of heart and mind. Do not be decieved, do not be anipulated in vain.​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

All I got to say it...

What makes your religion right then? There are thousands of religions. How would one feel confident in their own knowing that other people have the same level of faith, but in another mythological story? If it is logical to believe in the Christian God, then it is equally logical to believe in the ancient Greek Gods, for example. Who is to say THAT's not the right path to take? and do you see anyone praising Zeus anymore? No.. Because after a while, religions die. & that is exactly what will happen to Christianity and probably most other religions.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just state the facts, brah. & it is very much a fact that the Bible is not reliable.


*******************************************************

Its reliable to me. So you should bemore specific when you make that statement, like by saying "it is not reliable to you". You need the testimony of the Christian Bible if you desire heaven; unless you siffer like Christ without it.

To each there own.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

lolzzzz you're funny. You fundies are so cute sometimes.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> hmmm i was reading an article yesterday that was rather interesting. it was discussing belief in god in relation to IQ. and it theorizes that people with higher IQs are less likely to believe. i personally feel that god is a grown mans santa claus. people cant seem to have faith in themselves and their own abilities, so they have to find faith in a higher deity. i found myself a "religion" for lack of a better term...that makes sense to me. im pagan. i worship the ground i walk on. my planet. something that i can see, and feel, and care for. i find that paganism works for me. and i read a quote once that explains it perfectly. "if you take the christian bible and put it out against the wind and the rain, the pages would disintegrate and the words would be gone. my bible IS the wind and the rain".


********************************************​I have wanted to answer this since yesterday; but the high spoilers were in effect. Though I wasn't high of the green; thank God(?). 

What you have explained sounds like Buddhism; worshipping the creation, worshipping the Creator; harmony; when you speak of worshipping the ground you walk on and the winds and the rain; possibly a better word is "*homage"*? 

It is the Spirit from which these things evolved that should have a distinctive hierchy/priority; not to confuse the pagans who have no desire, reverence, or sense of the Spirit. It can be confusing when you put it that way (worshipping the ground and things) make the world a better place while you 're hear if you can, why not? 

I don't see you as a pagan, just short on reasoning. Homage these things to God/Spirit for you are moer than them within his order of creation; though at best you are one with hem.​


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> All I got to say it...
> 
> What makes your religion right then? There are thousands of religions. How would one feel confident in their own knowing that other people have the same level of faith, but in another mythological story? If it is logical to believe in the Christian God, then it is equally logical to believe in the ancient Greek Gods, for example. Who is to say THAT's not the right path to take? and do you see anyone praising Zeus anymore? No.. Because after a while, religions die. & that is exactly what will happen to Christianity and probably most other religions.


***********************************​In this statement, it seems more like you are questioning the "Order of Truth" moreso than the reality of Jesus Christ and his testimony or mines within his.​


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************​
> 
> 
> In this statement, it seems more like you are questioning the "Order of Truth" moreso than the reality of Jesus Christ and his testimony or mines within his.​


**************************************

The path of Truth is the only secure way to determining that answer for yourself. You must be faithful to the Truth in heart and in (His) Word. 

*"The Truth shall set you free"*​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

She wouldn't be neither Pagan nor Buddhist..She actually fits the description of Wiccan more than anything, minus the witchcraft. Wiccans worship nature. But people can still call themselves whatever they want... 

But I actually see things the same way she does, but I just call myself an Agnostic 
atheist.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***********************************​In this statement, it seems more like you are questioning the "Order of Truth" moreso than the reality of Jesus Christ and his testimony or mines within his.​



It's unsurprising to me that that is the best you could come up with..

Why don't you answer the question?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> derka derka, give it up you came to the WRONG place to preach about religion and how gay people arent for sure gay. in case you didnt know, marijuana and some drugs in general make you question things you have never thought about questioning..religion, the govt, human rights...the list goes one. go join a religion forum if you're looking to recruit people to the cult people call christianity


 
****************************************​This is within the Spirituality, Philosophy, and sumin sumin forum. If the administration or majority/consensus want to kick me off this site *unconstitutionally *then I don't want to be here anyway. Otherwise, you are the liability.

did you say: "marijuana and some drugs in general make you question things you have never thought about questioning..*religion, the govt, human rights...*the list goes one. go join a religion"

Is this not human rights and religion? Are yoou being biased, hypocritical or falsely contradictive?​


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> She wouldn't be neither Pagan nor Buddhist..She actually fits the description of Wiccan more than anything, minus the witchcraft. Wiccans worship nature. But people can still call themselves whatever they want...
> 
> But I actually see things the same way she does, but I just call myself an Agnostic
> atheist.


**********************************************​*I have noting against the GOOD witches;* its the wicked ones that I want the hell out of my life. I am not at all fimiliar with wiccans or agnostic at this time; but value the Virtue/Truth of God righteously. Through it all I desire for all to *not fall short or go and/or stay in error,* but to *fulfill their true destiny in eternity,* not just here on earth; but, at best _consistent_ with time on earth in the flesh throughout eternity by the invisible things/spirit.​


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

well dude...im officially done being nice. you are now going to hear the wrath of person who thinks that christianity and god is absolute bullshit. belief in god is a delusion. christianity contradicts itself...and makes itself look stupid. lets take a look at christianity for a moment. they dont believe in evolution, although we have all kinds of PROOF...SCIENTIFIC PROOF that evolution is reality. not just a theory. and we have absolutely NO PROOF that god created the world (the bible does not count. it is a story. not a form of scientific evidence). many christians dont have much belief in science. well then the next time you're sick...go to church and pray to get better. dont bother with doctors. their science is only a theory to you, and god is the absolute proven truth, so you dont need their medicine right? well...what about that whole "thou shall not kill" part? how many people have died due to religious wars. or the fact that that the bible says sundays are for worship and anyone who works on that day has to be put to death. now wait a minute. god said "thou shall not kill" didnt he? but now hes saying that if you work on sunday you should be killed. uh...which is it? or how about prayer for example. prayer does not work. there are several scientific studies to prove that prayer does not work. if god loves all of his creatures then why do bad things happen to good people? why are there countries in the world with people dieing of starvation and disease? why wont he show himself? why hasnt jesus come back for you yet? answer. it is all imaginary. belief in religion is a delusional superstition. in order to believe in religion...people have to discard rationality and intelligent thought. and make up excuses for everything.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

well...im not a wiccan. im a traditional witch. i think that in order to be successful at magic you have to be able to embrace the good with the bad...the light with the dark. i do "good" spells to help and protect people. i also hex and curse when the situation calls for that as well. but thank you to breathesmoke for noticing


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Ha no problem =D

The delusional Prophecy dude probably won't know what to say.. I'm still waiting for an answer to my question. [email protected] Christians.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

pagan is just the "umbrella" term for this path of belief. lots of different beliefs fall under the pagan category. wicca also falls under the pagan category...its all kinda inter related.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah.. I thought of that after I already wrote that. Pretty much anyone who isn't a Christian or a Jew can be a Pagan.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

theres some really good videos on youtube that discuss how christianity is delusional...i think he might benefit from watching them...you have to be able to question your own faith. i dont think he's done that yet.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

But they ALWAYS come up with some kind of argument. It's a no win battle with hardcore Christians. All I can do is pity the fools. I think they are just full of denial.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

and to whoever gave me the negative rep...what for? i was just talking about an article i read that theorized that the higher a persons iq, the less likely they are to believe in god...i didnt write the article...lol. dont shoot the messenger.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> theres some really good videos on youtube that discuss how christianity is delusional...i think he might benefit from watching them...you have to be able to question your own faith. i dont think he's done that yet.


if you are christian you are allowed to question you faith? ground breaking!

you must be excluding roman catholics.
our grandmas would slap us silly.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

It must have been Prophecy.. He obviously can't accept facts. I didn't even know you could give negative rep...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> if you are christian you are allowed to question you faith? ground breaking!
> 
> you must be excluding roman catholics.
> our grandmas would slap us silly.


Ooh don't worry... Christianity will be gone forever sooner than you think. More and more people are watching the videos and reading in-depth about it and realizing that it's all bullshit.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

they make excuses for their beliefs. i think that if you have to make excuses...then theres a problem. and seriously prophecy dude...u need to leave our online community. you arent going to change the minds of the people here. i think in a sense we worship cannabis...lol. fuck god...i can see, feel, smell, touch and smoke weed and it makes me feel better than any prayer ever could.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> It must have been Prophecy.. He obviously can't accept facts. I didn't even know you could give negative rep...


im not religious. dont know my way around a bible. but my grandma doesnt know that.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> they make excuses for their beliefs. i think that if you have to make excuses...then theres a problem. and seriously prophecy dude...u need to leave our online community. you arent going to change the minds of the people here. i think in a sense we worship cannabis...lol. fuck god...i can see, feel, smell, touch and smoke weed and it makes me feel better than any prayer ever could.



Amen to THAT.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> theres some really good videos on youtube that discuss how christianity is delusional...i think he might benefit from watching them...you have to be able to question your own faith. i dont think he's done that yet.


****************************************​Ladies, I been here before; through the error of King Solomon; I have learned not to worship a lesser God; thank you Jesus of the same Spirit. If you are willing; he is able.

One thing I have realized in your argument sarah and friends (excuse me) is that you are generalizing. Where there is alot of delusion in Christianity and the world; through the testimony of Jesus and the other consistent Truth of the prophets and saints of God's word, I have overcome delusion. ​Whenever in doubt, trust your heart. 

Purge your mind of the lies and illusions with the Truth and develop the balance of Truth/Virtue in heart and mind withthe Gods of Heaven who lives in both your heart and heaven.

Projection.​


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea i got a neg rep saying i have nice lips for sucking cock, and that they have a high iq and believe...lol. i would question how high of an iq tho...hahaha


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> im not religious. dont know my way around a bible. but my grandma doesnt know that.



Well you can't blame an old woman... She wasn't living in this time period. I consider this generation another 'enlightenment'


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> they make excuses for their beliefs. i think that if you have to make excuses...then theres a problem. and seriously prophecy dude...u need to leave our online community. you arent going to change the minds of the people here. i think in a sense we worship cannabis...lol. fuck god...i can see, feel, smell, touch and smoke weed and it makes me feel better than any prayer ever could.


but did god create weed?
imo...no.
mother nature created everything.

man created god to answer all of the questions that science couldnt.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Well she is living in this time period.. But you can't change someone who is set in their ways.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ****************************************​Ladies, I been here before; through the error of King Solomon; I have learned not to worship a lesser God; thank you Jesus of the same Spirit. If you are willing; he is able.
> 
> One thing I have realized in your argument sarah and friends (excuse me) is that you are generalizing. Where there is alot of delusion in Christianity and the world; through the testimony of Jesus and the other consistent Truth of the prophets and saints of God's word, I have overcome delusion. ​Whenever in doubt, trust your heart.
> 
> ...



Exactly .. Whenever in doubt, trust your heart. Not your brain. Your brain is what is tricking you into believing the shit that has been spoon fed to you your whole life. BE YOUR OWN GOD. I don't follow a God, and I am a good person with a good heart.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

According to the Bible the world was created in 6000 years.


Prophecy said:


> *************************************************************
> 
> I don't know if I have ever wrote it down, but I have a theory that includes the "Seven Day" Theory/Reality of the Book of Genesis with the Theory of Evolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

why dont you explain to me how im wrong in my thinking instead of making general statements yourself. i would like for you to write something acknowledging all the questions i had in my post. make me a valid argument that proves me wrong. not just "the bible says so" or "because god is in my heart". i want a valid argument for my thoughts.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> they make excuses for their beliefs. i think that if you have to make excuses...then theres a problem. and seriously prophecy dude...u need to leave our online community. you arent going to change the minds of the people here. i think in a sense we worship cannabis...lol. fuck god...i can see, feel, smell, touch and smoke weed and it makes me feel better than any prayer ever could.


**************************************​Is that what you think; I come as a beleiver in heaven. Not necessarily as a Chroisitian alone.

From the looks of it ot seems to me that your goal is to convert me.​


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

yep...the world was created in 6000 years...lol...which explains dinosaur fossils on the planet that are millions of years old...hahaha...wow...they reject that science...yet they accept their computer. makes perfect sense to me...lol


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe it's time that humanity advanced.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> yep...the world was created in 6000 years...lol...which explains dinosaur fossils on the planet that are millions of years old...hahaha...wow...they reject that science...yet they accept their computer. makes perfect sense to me...lol



Satan planted the fossils!! That explain everything!! pshhh


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

im not trying to convert anyone. im just trying to help you understand how there is no logic or reason to your beliefs. people with these beliefs are holding back the development of the rest of the world who would like to get on with the whole evolution process.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> why dont you explain to me how im wrong in my thinking instead of making general statements yourself. i would like for you to write something acknowledging all the questions i had in my post. make me a valid argument that proves me wrong. not just "the bible says so" or "because god is in my heart". i want a valid argument for my thoughts.


your looking for scientific, logical answers. from people the belive wholeheartedly in theories as facts. good luck.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

haha that darn satan screwing everything up again! i thought that god was all powerful...why didnt he tell satan to stop it? hahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> your looking for scientific, logical answers. from people the belive wholeheartedly in theories as facts. good luck.


yea i know...i just want him to give me proven facts. not theories. lol. he wont be able to cuz there are none.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

because we need satan. we need the promise of eternal damnation to scare us into always doing the right thing. 

i accept religion as a way for people to answer un-answerable questions and to keep people from destroying themselves. thats about it.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> your looking for scientific, logical answers. from people the belive wholeheartedly in theories as facts. good luck.


Do you know how close we are to understanding the origin of our universe? In the past 5 years we have discovered so much in quantum physics, The String Theory... I believe we were created by a friggin advanced alien race before I believe the Bible.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> yea i got a neg rep saying i have nice lips for sucking cock, and that they have a high iq and believe...lol. i would question how high of an iq tho...hahaha


 
**********************************************
​That's unfortunate and if you realize that the devil can ultimately only do what we let him/her/it/them "greater is he that is within me then he that is in the world" Mary Magdeline was Jesus favorite or leading girl and she is said to be a prostitute; Jesus was also anoited by a sinful woman" so regardless of how the world look at you Jesus loves you, *if *you let him.

It odesn't have to be a problem with me either.​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Satan and God were just made up by some people who were just as confused about existence as we are. Satan and God just represent good and evil. It really means nothing more. Jesus was the object of a literary genius.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

we need satan because god needs to challenge us to make sure we are on his side. and we are faithful
rest yall are goin to hell


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> we need satan because god needs to challenge us to make sure we are on his side. and we are faithful
> rest yall are goin to hell


prove it....


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

how about you prove what your saying?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> im not trying to convert anyone. im just trying to help you understand how there is no logic or reason to your beliefs. people with these beliefs are holding back the development of the rest of the world who would like to get on with the whole evolution process.


 
*********************************​*Too much Generalization.* Some people, including you need to be more specific when developing points and opinions. 

As sick as the world is and as normal and popular as doing wrong and worshipping the beasr is in the temple and outside of it (in the world), everyone is not dong it, at least I'm not. 
So I would apreciate it if you stop putting my in the popular / normal status quo; I am not one of them.

By the good grace of God Almighty, I am not in an identity crisis or suffering from an emotional trauma. I empathize with you; there is a victorious way out.
​


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

im not going to hell...im going into a big oven...then into a pretty urn on top of someones mantel...lol no...i think that when i die my soul will be absorbed into the earth to strengthen it.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *********************************​*Too much Generalization.* Some people, including you need to be more specific when developing points and opinions.
> 
> As sick as the world is and as normal and popular as doing wrong and worshipping the beasr is in the temple and outside of it (in the world), everyone is not dong it, at least I'm not.
> So I would apreciate it if you stop putting my in the popular / normal status quo; I am not one of them.
> ...



if you need help learning how to roll hit me up...

otherwise. i dont think she was exactly talking about YOU in particular..


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I never said I knew the answers to all of the questions. I don't make extraordinary claims for something clearly nobody knows. But I just live by logic.... and like I said, it is illogical to just come to the simple conclusion that there is God, Satan, Heaven, and Hell. There has to be more to it than that.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

go see batman, then realize how fear mongering doesnt work, noone believes that if they do not follow 10 little rules, theyre going to hell. this is the conscious shift this race needs. and some moderator needs to delete this thread because like religion it will cause conflict until the end of time. but before i go i would like to know what is your position on evangelics prophecy?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I have no problem with Christians who just mind their own business and don't stick their heads up everyone's ass devoting their life to convert good people. I respect people's beliefs, I just don't agree with them.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I have no problem with Christians who just mind their own business and don't stick their heads up everyone's ass devoting their life to convert good people. I respect people's beliefs, I just don't agree with them.


i'll toke to that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*And away we go.First of all,If I get any neg rep, I'll just assume its you prophecy, and like any good witch worth her salt, I will REPAY.*_


Prophecy said:


> ***********************************************************
> 
> You could be astonising to some they way you articulate yourself with me. This seems to be an argument of the Law of the Jews with that of the Gentiles, not to forget the law of the pagans.
> 
> ...





Prophecy said:


> **********************​_*You really sound like a guy on here that went away.He was a nut too.Just because we don't believe in your god, we're all delusional...typical fundamentalist attack.*_ Furthermore, do you know that there is a line between "loving your enemy" and "hating what is evil"?
> 
> Both are encouraged by the disciples of Jesus witin the Christian Bible. It is a matter of heart and mind. Do not be decieved, do not be anipulated in vain.​





Prophecy said:


> ********************************************​I have wanted to answer this since yesterday; but the high spoilers were in effect. Though I wasn't high of the green; thank God(?).
> 
> What you have explained sounds like Buddhism; worshipping the creation, worshipping the Creator; harmony; when you speak of worshipping the ground you walk on and the winds and the rain; possibly a better word is "*homage"*?
> 
> ...





Prophecy said:


> ****************************************​_*Lesser God...Only a lesser god would need to employ fear and lies to keep worshippers. *_Ladies, I been here before; through the error of King Solomon; I have learned not to worship a lesser God; thank you Jesus of the same Spirit. If you are willing; he is able.
> 
> _*My heart says you're an asshole.*_One thing I have realized in your argument sarah and friends (excuse me) is that you are generalizing. Where there is alot of delusion in Christianity and the world; through the testimony of Jesus and the other consistent Truth of the prophets and saints of God's word, I have overcome delusion. ​Whenever in doubt, trust your heart.
> 
> ...


 _*The six thousand years thing...how, in the modern world anyone can believe such a huge bunch of bullshit is a true testimony to their intelligence.*_


sarah22 said:


> yep...the world was created in 6000 years...lol...which explains dinosaur fossils on the planet that are millions of years old...hahaha...wow...they reject that science...yet they accept their computer. makes perfect sense to me...lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I have no problem with Christians who just mind their own business and don't stick their heads up everyone's ass devoting their life to convert good people. I respect people's beliefs, I just don't agree with them.


thank you.
i feel the same way about other religions because i'm christian.
i dont like those christians that stand on corners with signs trying to change people. 
thats not the way to do it.
and they always have judgmental things written on them.
i almost want to yell out
it says in the bible not to judge!


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

religion...in general...is a way to scare people into acting like sheep. follow the leader. do what i say or you will suffer eternal damnation. well...im not a sheep i am an intelligent thinking human being who thinks its all a bunch of bull lol.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> we need satan because god needs to challenge us to make sure we are on his side. and we are faithful
> rest yall are goin to hell


 
*********************************************​Something like this.​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> thank you.
> i feel the same way about other religions because i'm christian.
> i dont like those christians that stand on corners with signs trying to change people.
> thats not the way to do it.
> ...



And the same even goes with atheists... I have seen many atheists who are just as bad as Christians when it comes to trying to convert people. I only argue with people like Prophecy, because he clearly can not respect my atheism.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

can you tell me one positive thing christianity has done for this world. and please back it up with examples. not saying the whole earth or something like that. a landmark decision or event that put mankind on the right path...im all ears, because as far as im concered, more people have died in the name of religion than anything else on this earth. theres my side lets hear yours?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> can you tell me one positive thing christianity has done for this world. and please back it up with examples. not saying the whole earth or something like that. a landmark decision or event that put mankind on the right path...im all ears, because as far as im concered, more people have died in the name of religion than anything else on this earth. theres my side lets hear yours?


an argument is that millions more have been born and baptized in the name of god than have been killed in his name. but that isnt a very good argument.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> can you tell me one positive thing christianity has done for this world. and please back it up with examples. not saying the whole earth or something like that. a landmark decision or event that put mankind on the right path...im all ears, because as far as im concered, more people have died in the name of religion than anything else on this earth. theres my side lets hear yours?


if your asking for proof god exists, that would defeat the point of faith!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> can you tell me one positive thing christianity has done for this world. and please back it up with examples. not saying the whole earth or something like that. a landmark decision or event that put mankind on the right path...im all ears, because as far as im concered, more people have died in the name of religion than anything else on this earth. theres my side lets hear yours?



Well it is true that religion was the number one cause of war in the history of our world. . But there are also a lot of Christians who interpret the Bible in a not-so-extreme way, and they are fine with me. But in general, the world would be better off without it.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Well it is true that religion was the number one cause of war in the history of our world. . But there are also a lot of Christians who interpret the Bible in a not-so-extreme way, and they are fine with me. But in general, the world would be better off without it.


exactly. religion doesnt have to be sooo intense....


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

no proof just something that has benefited mankind, not 'saving their souls from the devil'


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*And away we go.First of all,If I get any neg rep, I'll just assume its you prophecy, and like any good witch worth her salt, I will REPAY.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***************************************
​Emotional truama: what does this term mean to you. You obviously have a problem with someone who may or may not have been posng as a Christian, but, it wasn't me. I stand on what I have said, you need to clean your glases if you lnow what I mean.

Again, I empathize with you.​


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> if your asking for proof god exists, that would defeat the point of faith!


some people dont have any faith.
some dont want to set them selves up for the possibility of the ultimate let down.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i was asked once what the difference between faith and delusion was. and i still cant answer that question


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

hehe stoney i loved that post...u make me laugh hun. and a lot of things in christianity are derived from paganism...lol. they forget that sometimes i think. but in all honesty...i think that most christians in general are good hearted people. some aspects of the bible story are great. i think that its important to treat people with kindness and respect. i like that church teaches that...now if all religions could just do that...well...it wouldnt be so bad. but they have to start chastising everyone who doesnt follow "their" specific god and religion. they try and make it too complicated. keep it simple. love yourself and the people around you...regardless of what they believe...u are first and foremost human. we need not forget that.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> no proof just something that has benefited mankind, not 'saving their souls from the devil'


i dont know about saving their souls from the devil....
i know what i've read in the bible. and i know that people that are sick or dying that pray have more recoveries than non believers.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> i dont know about saving their souls from the devil....
> i know what i've read in the bible. and i know that people that are sick or dying that pray have more recoveries than non believers.


i bet Buddhist countries have less murders than christian countries.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I have faith in myself. I only know for sure 2 things... I am here now, and I am going to die. I'd rather not worry about burning in Hell forever when this may very well be the only chance we get at life. Very few self-proclaimed Christians are actually true Christians.. So we are all going to Hell people.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I have faith in myself. I only know for sure 2 things... I am here now, and I am going to die. I'd rather not worry about burning in Hell forever when this may very well be the only chance we get at life. Very few self-proclaimed Christians are actually true Christians.. So we are all going to Hell people.


ok that doesnt make me feel good.. but i can believe it. 
i think god is more forgiving than people portray him as. 
jesus did die for our sins. (OUR SINS)
it says if he believe in jesus and except him into our hearts and soul jesus will stand up for you infrount of god.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Well.. that's if you look at the Ten Commandments in that way... I think everyone has lied at some point in their life.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

christianity is straight fear tactics. and another thing WHY DONT CHURCHES PAY TAXES?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> christianity is straight fear tactics. and another thing WHY DONT CHURCHES PAY TAXES?


they dont have to they put back into the community.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> ok that doesnt make me feel good.. but i can believe it.
> i think god is more forgiving than people portray him as.
> jesus did die for our sins. (OUR SINS)
> it says if he believe in jesus and except him into our hearts and soul jesus will stand up for you infrount of god.


I'm sorry Anita, I realized that probably wasn't the best choice of words. But this is a prime example of how the Bible contradicts itself.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

its ok. yea it does a lot. but i think thats why it is. god isnt just gunna let anyone in his kingdom. only ones that pass his tests and have the faith.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> but did god create weed?
> imo...no.
> mother nature created everything.
> 
> man created god to answer all of the questions that science couldnt.


***************************************​God created all things, including mother nature. God created weed and man.​*Father/Masculine; Son/Child/Neuter; Holy Spirit/Femenine*

*The manifestations of the One Spirit. *

*Analogy: Three bodies of water from the same body of water.*​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***************************************​God created all things, including mother nature. God created weed and man.​*Father/Masculine; Son/Child/Neuter; Holy Spirit/Femenine*
> 
> *The manifestations of the One Spirit. *
> 
> *Analogy: Three bodies of water from the same body of water.*​



But the Bible doesn't say anything about smoking weed...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***************************************​God created all things, including mother nature. God created weed and man.​*Father/Masculine; Son/Child/Neuter; Holy Spirit/Femenine*
> 
> *The manifestations of the One Spirit. *
> 
> *Analogy: Three bodies of water from the same body of water.*​


exactly!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

george carlin puts it best, watch the first few mintues of zeitgeist... 

.....but he loves you...


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

prophecy answer my question about evagelics please! what do you think of them...have you seen jesus camp?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***************************************​God created all things, including mother nature. God created weed and man.​*Father/Masculine; Son/Child/Neuter; Holy Spirit/Femenine*
> 
> *The manifestations of the One Spirit. *
> 
> *Analogy: Three bodies of water from the same body of water.*​


when did god create earth? i think the universe has a copyright.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

mother nature created man and weed...man created god.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> its ok. yea it does a lot. but i think thats why it is. god isnt just gunna let anyone in his kingdom. only ones that pass his tests and have the faith.


*************************************************

You sound like you speak form what you've studied/read and not what someone else told you alone..​


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> But the Bible doesn't say anything about smoking weed...


moses spoke to god through a burning bush. it was probably afghani kush.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> moses spoke to god through a burning bush. it was probably afghani kush.


i dont know about all that.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

when is the newest version of the bible coming out anyway?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I do believe that Jesus was a real man, just not the tales that surround his life. I think he was merely a philosopher who's story got out of hand over the years. I'm sure Jesus toked though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*What, now you're a licensed psychologist?Riiiiight.Just because I don't see it your way, I don't see it correctly.Clean your mind, zombie. *_


Prophecy said:


> ***************************************
> ​Emotional truama: what does this term mean to you. You obviously have a problem with someone who may or may not have been posng as a Christian, but, it wasn't me. I stand on what I have said, you need to clean your glases if you lnow what I mean.
> 
> Again, I empathize with you.​


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

its prob why he seems magical and heals people...
people were just trippin and he smoked them out and they forgot about their pain and they forgot about being blind.. lmao


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

if god is all loving why isnt everyone invited into heaven? why would you have to EARN something you're born with as a natural right. just because people do bad things doesnt mean theyre bad people, everybody is doing they best that they can and the best that they know, and who is anyone to say what is wrong?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i used to pray to jesus a lot, and he left me hanging, and now i ask the universe and she NEVER fails. thank you almighty - not god


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> if god is all loving why isnt everyone invited into heaven? why would you have to EARN something you're born with as a natural right. just because people do bad things doesnt mean theyre bad people, everybody is doing they best that they can and the best that they know, and who is anyone to say what is wrong?


but people arent doing the best they can.
they are killing, rapping our children, drugs made by man..
killing and rapping is not wrong?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i used to pray to jesus a lot, and he left me hanging, and now i ask the universe and she NEVER fails. thank you almighty - not god


we are all variables in a giant physics equation leading to an inevitable, common, and unifying end that all we know is all we are.

we are all going to die and be forgotten.
our religions and our languages will die and the universe will keep spinning at exactly the same speed it always has.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> we are all variables in a giant physics equation leading to an inevitable, common, and unifying end that all we know is all we are.
> 
> we are all going to die and be forgotten.
> our religions and our languages will die and the universe will keep spinning at exactly the same speed it always has.


you dont know that. our languages and religions havent been forgotten yet?


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> yea i know...i just want him to give me proven facts. not theories. lol. he wont be able to cuz there are none.


*************************************

The meek (not necessarily the weak) will inherit the earth.

I typically claim theory for the sake of argument, not because I don't know or understand. Its not about proving in faith as much as believing in your heart and confirming it within your mind by His Truth/Virtue. 

This is why the false and evil things attempt to distort your mind to keep your conscience from seeing the consistencies and benefits of Truth/Virtue between heavenand your heart from believing. 

The idea of *FAITH* is to beleive in things that are not until they are. 

Do you know how many people wanted to wait and see if God would flood the earth like Noah was telling them; and when they finally saw, it was to late. 

Do you know what happened when Adama nd Eve chose to see what the Fruit on the Tree of the Knowledge of Gopd and Evil would do and what happened once they finally did?​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, its wrong...but its also wrong that a baby that isn't baptized before death can't make it to heaven.


AnitaNuggs said:


> but people arent doing the best they can.
> they are killing, rapping our children, drugs made by man..
> killing and rapping is not wrong?


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> you dont know that. our languages and religions havent been forgotten yet?


it will happen. no matter what. just like the romans and the greeks.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

god told adam and eve not to eat the fruit.



Prophecy said:


> *************************************
> 
> The meek (not necessarily the weak) will inherit the earth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> we are all variables in a giant physics equation leading to an inevitable, common, and unifying end that all we know is all we are.
> 
> we are all going to die and be forgotten.
> our religions and our languages will die and the universe will keep spinning at exactly the same speed it always has.


*****************************************************

In the end the Truths of science and math will consistently complement the Truth of God's Invisible/Spirit/Word/Reality.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Whoaa .. I get up for 5 minutes and there is already 2 more pages.

If there is some kind of existence after death, it won't be an eternal conscious existence in Heaven/Hell. Reality is so complex, we may even just be reborn in a different dimension. Who knows


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Yeah, as long as it all fits into 6000 years. Ok, I'm tired of this.Have fun, all.*_


Prophecy said:


> *****************************************************
> 
> In the end the Truths of science and math will consistently complement the Truth of God's Invisible/Spirit/Word/Reality.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *****************************************************
> 
> In the end the Truths of science and math will consistently complement the Truth of God's Invisible/Spirit/Word/Reality.


that is because god is only a variable. he is governed by the minds of man. he is limited by our imaginations. he is a creation. we are the creators. 

i can not live my life knowing that i do not have the last say.
i have the ultimate control in my life. and unlike god, i have proven it to my self during every second of my existence.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, its wrong...but its also wrong that a baby that isn't baptized before death can't make it to heaven.


 
*********************************
​I immediately though Abortion. The righteous are saved by faith; the Good Lord will forgive all wrongs if you sincerely mean it and let Him. Jesus Christ is the only one I know that has covered himself enough through obedient sacrifice to do such a redemptive thing.

According to Jesus: "The children are the greatest in the kingdom of heaven" 

It is a very bad thing to knowingly teach them to do wrong.​


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ok but what if god IS real. then when you die and you go to hell and you'll be like man i wish i listened more.
but if it isnt who will be there to punish us for believing or not believing?
its faith, he could be there, he may not be there. 
but when i die just in case there is a heaven. i want a spot


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> ok but what if god IS real. then when you die and you go to hell and you'll be like man i wish i listened more.
> but if it isnt who will be there to punish us for believing or not believing?
> its faith, he could be there, he may not be there.
> but when i die just in case there is a heaven. i want a spot


Watch this video.. Not only is it funny, but it gets across a good message.

YouTube - An Atheist Meets God


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*I'll teach my kids any way I want.The way I know is right.And they can choose religion or not for themselves when theyre old enough.*_


Prophecy said:


> *********************************
> ​I immediately though Abortion. The righteous are saved by faith; the Good Lord will forgive all wrongs if you sincerely mean it and let Him. Jesus Christ is the only one I know that has covered himself enough through obedient sacrifice to do such a redemptive thing.
> 
> According to Jesus: "The children are the greatest in the kingdom of heaven"
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> god told adam and eve not to eat the fruit.


***************************************​ 
Amen for the testimony. I like.. Listen to your *CONSCIENCE*, your *CONSCIENCE*.​ 
God fathers us with His Truth through our CONSCIENCE.​


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> ok but what if god IS real. then when you die and you go to hell and you'll be like man i wish i listened more.
> but if it isnt who will be there to punish us for believing or not believing?
> its faith, he could be there, he may not be there.
> but when i die just in case there is a heaven. i want a spot


but what if god isnt real. then we die and we realize that we wasted our LIVES.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*See, that's the scare tactic organized religion uses.Quite frankly, if I go to hell because I didn't believe a certain way, then fuck whatever god would put me there,he or she is noone I'd worship.*_


AnitaNuggs said:


> ok but what if god IS real. then when you die and you go to hell and you'll be like man i wish i listened more.
> but if it isnt who will be there to punish us for believing or not believing?
> its faith, he could be there, he may not be there.
> but when i die just in case there is a heaven. i want a spot


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Watch this video.. Not only is it funny, but it gets across a good message.
> 
> YouTube - An Atheist Meets God


WOOOOW!!!! lmao that should be passed around for years and years!
hilarious.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> ok but what if god IS real. then when you die and you go to hell and you'll be like man i wish i listened more.
> but if it isnt who will be there to punish us for believing or not believing?
> its faith, he could be there, he may not be there.
> but when i die just in case there is a heaven. i want a spot


****************************************88

Amen, again.​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

People basically worship God out of fear of going to Hell.. Which just doesn't seem right.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> but what if god isnt real. then we die and we realize that we wasted our LIVES.


how will you realize that if you think you just die and nothing happeneds to you.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Would you still believe in God if there was no Hell mentioned?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

prob not...


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Think about this... Do you remember what it was like before you were born? That could be exactly how death is.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Although I have to agree in the aspect that is a little depressing to think about.


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Think about this... Do you remember what it was like before you were born? That could be exactly how death is.


i dont remember but i can imagine.
its a dark and humid 98.6 degrees.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

yea but if there is nothing after death then it doesnt matter what you believed in. but if heaven and hell are real your screwed if you didnt wanna believe it


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i dont remember but i can imagine.
> its a dark and humid 98.6 degrees.



hehe


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> yea but if there is nothing after death then it doesnt matter what you believed in. but if heaven and hell are real your screwed if you didnt wanna believe it


lol I guess I am. We'll see... It's not like I can help it. It's not really a choice to believe in God or not. Even if I wanted to, I couldn't fully believe.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> _*See, that's the scare tactic organized religion uses.Quite frankly, if I go to hell because I didn't believe a certain way, then fuck whatever god would put me there,he or she is noone I'd worship.*_


**********************************************​The darkside: Lindsey Lohan is beating it, Brittany Spears is beating it; by the Spirit of the Most High God, no bullsh-t.

You are not the only one who has been put through hell by loved ones, again Jesus Christ. I am not trying to force anything on you; "we reap what we sow"; 

maybe regardless of what others is have or will do to you; you need to commit yourself in a non selfish way to do good to yourself and be faithful to the revelations of your heart and conscience. 

What the devil use to scare God through Jesus Christ hopes to use to discipline.​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 26, 2008)

_*Now you're trying to use the sympathy tactic...."Aw, put through hell by loved ones...awww...Jesus can fix that..." I'm not one of your sheep, I don't want or believe in YOUR god.*_


Prophecy said:


> **********************************************​The darkside: Lindsey Lohan is beating it, Brittany Spears is beating it; by the Spirit of the Most High God, no bullsh-t.
> 
> You are not the only one who has been put through hell by loved ones, again Jesus Christ. I am not trying to force anything on you; "we reap what we sow";
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> but what if god isnt real. then we die and we realize that we wasted our LIVES.


*********************************8

If you are seving the right Spirit, the Spirit of Truth; no matter how much hell comes before you, you will never die in vain; only those who never turn to the Light and knowingly practice wicked and evil things will die in vain and/or go to hell.

God is as real as you let Him be.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

*Whenever in Doubt, trust (always be faithful to) your heart.* 



*God fathers us with His Truth/Virtue/Word in our *



CONSCIENCE.

*The Truth shall set you Free*​


----------



## ALX420 (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *Whenever in Doubt, trust (always be faithful to) your heart.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the truth is a lie.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> People basically worship God out of fear of going to Hell.. Which just doesn't seem right.


 
********************************************88


*I worship God out of a (reverence) desire to reap heaven. *

*However, to know that my enemies and oppressors will see hell is a justifying feeling.*

*The more faithful my walk/relationship with Him the greater my reward/Justice will be from him.*


*Justice is one of primary my motivation.*​


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks but I am free already.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> the truth is a lie.


**************************************************

Some truths are a lie; but you said the truth; notice the difference betweeen "a" and "the".

My God's Truth is not a lie; it is the Truth, I testify to that; to myself if no one else.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Thanks but I am free already.


*****************************************************

"FAITH",​ 



Amen(!).​


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 26, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> if god is all loving why isnt everyone invited into heaven? why would you have to EARN something you're born with as a natural right. just because people do bad things doesnt mean theyre bad people, everybody is doing they best that they can and the best that they know, and who is anyone to say what is wrong?


**********************************************************

*JUSTICE and ORDER*

*God is also a Just and Orderly God; these things are of His Virtue.*

*With this in mind; He knows our heart; sincerity good grace and mercy will lead you down the paththat will give you your justice by faith, not necessarily and/or immediaely by sight.*


*Noise pollution and iniquity could be the reason why you didn't get it when you were asking right away; or maybe you were and didn't realize it right away. *

*It always has the truest worth in the invisible/spiritual.*​


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> *JUSTICE and ORDER*
> 
> ...


smart but overpowering,
i believe, i have faith, but i have my life.... i have a life, that i choose what i do. God directs me when i need it but it doesnt mean i'm crazy and it doesnt mean people like you should be forcing something that could be a wonderful thing and make it sound so magical and enchanted like a freakin movie.
people like you give religion a bad name


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> smart but overpowering,
> i believe, i have faith, but i have my life.... i have a life, that i choose what i do. God directs me when i need it but it doesnt mean i'm crazy and it doesnt mean people like you should be forcing something that could be a wonderful thing and make it sound so magical and enchanted like a freakin movie.
> people like you give religion a bad name



haha Well said.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> haha Well said.


thank you.

religion is what you make it.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> smart but overpowering,
> i believe, i have faith, but i have my life.... i have a life, that i choose what i do. God directs me when i need it but it doesnt mean i'm crazy and it doesnt mean people like you should be forcing something that could be a wonderful thing and make it sound so magical and enchanted like a freakin movie.
> people like you give religion a bad name


I couldent agree with you more .


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *Whenever in Doubt, trust (always be faithful to) your heart.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was in doubt...i trusted my heart...it told me that you are an ASS. OMG!! THE TRUTH CAME OUT!! IM FREEEEEEEEEE hahaha


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

i have a question...what happens if aliens are ever proven to exist? the all knowing god didnt know about that...he didnt create them, but supposedly created everything...so what then? to me that would be proof enough that it was all a big lie...


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 26, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *My current view about Homosexuality.*​
> 
> 
> I think at least 8 out 10 homosexual persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think homosexuality is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe homosexuality is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty.
> ...


According to British studies it has nothing to do with nuture!


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> haha Well said.


Hey breathe you have dreamy eyes!


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Hey breathe you have dreamy eyes!


Thank ya


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Thank ya


My pleasure!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i have a question...what happens if aliens are ever proven to exist? the all knowing god didnt know about that...he didnt create them, but supposedly created everything...so what then? to me that would be proof enough that it was all a big lie...


maybe he did create them but didnt tell us for a reason or another. or maybe just a experiment before us.
like dinosuars...


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea but the problem with a response like that is that you're making excuses...like every argument from believers can be...well...maybe he did or didnt do that for one reason or another...you can argue anything with that response...ya know? so i dont really see it as a valid argument...and please dont take any offense to my post or anything...i know sometimes i can come off as a bit blunt and harsh...i dont mean to...its just how it comes out...lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> yea but the problem with a response like that is that you're making excuses...like every argument from believers can be...well...maybe he did or didnt do that for one reason or another...you can argue anything with that response...ya know? so i dont really see it as a valid argument...and please dont take any offense to my post or anything...i know sometimes i can come off as a bit blunt and harsh...i dont mean to...its just how it comes out...lol


fine you believe what you believe. not trying to push anything on to anyone.
just maybe an explanation.


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 26, 2008)

fuck this thread. noone will agree and religious people are too brainwashed to even think of the other sides point of view. watch zeitgeist and esoteric agenda or any documentary on the subject and then keep your faith. this world is doomed and i fully blame religion...fully...how did the bastards who run the place get into power....the church....


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 26, 2008)

Any Christian worth their salt doesn't argue logic about their Faith. If nothing else, I've learned that. Even if God isn't real, (which in my logical mind, is absolutely possible), what harm has been done?
I'm a good person, with good morales, who has done her best to help the people around me to happier lives.
If I were an athiest, or a buddist, it wouldn't take away from the good I've done, (or tried to do)... but I die with a sense of peace. I live my life in happiness, believing that when I do good deeds, there is a Being, looking upon me with pride and love. 

I get all of this by taking a gamble, I sacrifice a few meager, earthly passions, in favor of a blissful afterlife that may or may not exist.
If it does exist, I get to spend the rest of eternity hanging out with Einstein and Benjamin Franklin. If it doesn't, I'm remembered as a loving person who left things better than she found them.

To me, this sounds like a great bargain, a logical one. And if helping others find happiness is my goal, what better way then to spread the word?


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 27, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Any Christian worth their salt doesn't argue logic about their Faith. If nothing else, I've learned that. Even if God isn't real, (which in my logical mind, is absolutely possible), what harm has been done?
> I'm a good person, with good morales, who has done her best to help the people around me to happier lives.
> If I were an athiest, or a buddist, it wouldn't take away from the good I've done, (or tried to do)... but I die with a sense of peace. I live my life in happiness, believing that when I do good deeds, there is a Being, looking upon me with pride and love.
> 
> ...


i like people like you. people who believe...and do good for others...its the crazy ones i dont like. the ones that try and scare others into believing their way. but unfortunately...when you say that even if god doesnt exist...what harm has been done? well...for you no harm because you are a good person. for many others...there has been so much harm our planet is now suffering. wars have been waged in the name of religion and so many people have had to die...its really sad actually.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 27, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i like people like you. people who believe...and do good for others...its the crazy ones i dont like. the ones that try and scare others into believing their way. but unfortunately...when you say that even if god doesnt exist...what harm has been done? well...for you no harm because you are a good person. for many others...there has been so much harm our planet is now suffering. wars have been waged in the name of religion and so many people have had to die...its really sad actually.


 
Religion is not the blame its the division 
Its Going back to im right and your wrong sort of stuff and people have died for this reason from day 1 ,
If there was no religion people would and still kill from being divided in are world, people with different colour skin or from a different country or a trib or a gang , And with more an more people choosing not to believe or follow a religion they turn to somthing else gangs tribs footballs supporters 
Were i live people got shot daily becouse of there different beliefs both from different cultures and with different religons but it was not the people that pray or follow living a good life that was killing each other , that was only there excusses to do so , they now use football to divid them selfs and attack each other 
While the good humble and holy people suffer at there expence just like those that make millions from it and force it on you


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 27, 2008)

This is my principle position in all of this: If you read this thread and any other threat I have written, it takes the position of FAITH and not religion or anything else.

I think that alot of argument to my position comes not because of my bias or anything but because of yours.

*FAITH is based on Virtue/Truth and CONSCIENCE and the decision and progress you make from its revelation in your heart and mind in route to an predetermined, but yet to be fulfilled end (You need God constant Virtue to remember). *Thus, it is my argument that CONSCIENCE is/was the original religion; it can't get no more origin then that with mankind.

Befire God reveal the "Ten Commandments" to Moses which are healthy for a person obtaining their "True Selves" God was writing his commandments for us on our hearts; which He still does if /when one ever get back to that clarity of MIND.

It is the distorted minds today which are making man taking man away from their original purpose/relationship with God. 

There does seem to be alot of self righteousness, brown nosing, and/or excuses going around and until you get real/truthful with yourselves you will never truly get anywhere worth living for on earth and throughout eternity: heaven or hell; its not a scare tactic its a reality; a reality of refinement or consumption.


*"To be or not to be"*​


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 27, 2008)

sarah22 said:


> i like people like you. people who believe...and do good for others...its the crazy ones i dont like. the ones that try and scare others into believing their way. but unfortunately...when you say that even if god doesnt exist...what harm has been done? well...for you no harm because you are a good person. for many others...there has been so much harm our planet is now suffering. wars have been waged in the name of religion and so many people have had to die...its really sad actually.


Fear mongering is the worst way to bring people to God. It makes the mindset of the convert wrong from day one. They come in with fire and brimstone in their heart, where there's supposed to be hope and redemption. But since that's all they know about God, it's all they know to talk about. Hell this, suffering that, punishment, punishment, punishment. People have forgotten about all the positive things.

You're supposed to know Christians by their LOVE, not what political party they're in, or the votes they cast, or signs that say "God hates fags".

For me, that's the sad part, that people like that have come to represent my faith.


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 28, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Fear mongering is the worst way to bring people to God. It makes the mindset of the convert wrong from day one. They come in with fire and brimstone in their heart, where there's supposed to be hope and redemption. But since that's all they know about God, it's all they know to talk about. Hell this, suffering that, punishment, punishment, punishment. People have forgotten about all the positive things.
> 
> You're supposed to know Christians by their LOVE, not what political party they're in, or the votes they cast, or signs that say "God hates fags".
> 
> For me, that's the sad part, that people like that have come to represent my faith.


***************************************************************
I don't really currently have the defintion of fear mongering, but, I think that the things that I say are very reasonable.

Better before then after.

Is it fear mongering or scapegoating, cowardice and/or something like that?


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 28, 2008)

no prophecy...your not doing any fear mongering. i agree with you about that. you are certainly not trying to "scare" us into seeing your side...which is good. but a lot of fear mongering does take place...especially with the evangelical fundamentalist types...which im not saying you are...not at all. but i was reading in a magazine...i dont remember if it was time...or maclean's maybe? i dunno...it was at my grandparents house...lol. but there was an article about how poisonous religion can be...the magazines words...not mine. but in the article they talked about these "haunted house" type things that parents would take their children through...and there were actors and set ups throughout the whole thing of people doing sinful things...and it was meant precisely to scare these poor kids into believing and behaving. to me thats just plain wrong...and i think anyone with any common sense will agree...let me see if i can locate that article...it was crazy...i dont think anyone was specifically saying that you were fear mongering...just some religions in general. sorry if there was any misunderstanding there. to me the definition of "fear mongering" is using scare tactics to get people to believe what you want them to believe. scare them into doing things your way.


----------



## sarah22 (Jul 28, 2008)

and i know you take the position of "faith" but your position is "faith" in god. which means your position is a religious one as well. i have faith in myself. so i dont need to have faith in some imaginary delusion.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 29, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ***************************************************************
> I don't really currently have the defintion of fear mongering, but, I think that the things that I say are very reasonable.
> 
> Better before then after.
> ...


Whoops! Not you, Prophesy, you've got your beliefs, and you're just stating them.
I'm talking about Westboro Baptist Church Home Page, and people like that.


----------



## Kludge (Aug 30, 2008)

I think at least 8 out 10 religious persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think religion is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe religion is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty. 

The chemical disposition of the human body is always changing, however, in this example, I will recognize two climax that take place after birth: during adolescent (puberty) and during adulthood (rights of passage). These are the physiological aspects of this combination.

The second part of the combination is pertaining to the brain and the mind. As many ought to know, the mind is generally associated to the brain; and the brain is obviously naturally connected to the human bodys physiological system. Therefore, as the physiological system evolves over the years, it is safe to say the brain does also; this change affects the brain from the inside of the body. The mind on the other hand is affected by the various things on the outside of the body; things that exist within our environments and/or cultures. Mindfully speaking, I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something). 

Self-discipline is very important in life; unless you have discipline over your self (the natural impulses), you will have discipline over nothing that affects you. Self-discipline is also a very important/*essential* factor in religion and every other abuse/trauma, lust, carnality or addiction; some religious people may feel (en)trapped because they physically acted out and someone in their mind is manipulated that act. These types of friends and/or family are not necessarily healthy for your essential well being righteous development ( this is not to say that that the friend or family member or whatever is conscience of what they do themselves or how they conduct themselves pertaining to themselves let alone you; this is why it is important for you, the actual individual to take initiative and control over your mind/own lifes understanding/destiny). This is not calling you to bring premature judgment of such people before you take the time to bring the appropriate (super)natural) order into your life: mind, body, soul that you may take the necessary time to collect your thoughts without burning any unnecessary bridges.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I think at least 8 out 10 religious persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think religion is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe religion is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty.
> 
> The chemical disposition of the human body is always changing, however, in this example, I will recognize two climax that take place after birth: during adolescent (puberty) and during adulthood (rights of passage). These are the physiological aspects of this combination.
> 
> ...


 
*******************************************************************


*Faith is* believing in *God* (commandment's) until He Fulfills you. 

That is believng in Him and obeying the commands He put *in your heart; **and* seeking His Word/Truth in your *mind until your dreams and/or destiny is manifested/fulfilled;* "not your will but His will."


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> Faith is believing in *God* (commandment's) until He Fulfills you.


So you're saying god is just a metaphor for gay anal sex?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge...I love you.But all this guy does is preach.Might as well move on to better things.


Kludge said:


> So you're saying god is just a metaphor for gay anal sex?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kludge...I love you.But all this guy does is preach.Might as well move on to better things.


Well now I'm all afraid god is coming to anally rape me. It's like that time I went to see what I *thought* was an analyst/therapist...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well now I'm all afraid god is coming to anally rape me. It's like that time I went to see what I *thought* was an analyst/therapist...


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kludge...I love you.But all this guy does is preach.Might as well move on to better things.


**********************************************************

Pussy Cat Dolls: "Be careful what you wish for cause you just might get it"

McFried, I wil be glad when you finally get in tough with your true feelings and is able to express/articulate it.

I would also like it for you to let people think for themselves. All I am doing is to provide informaton that I have found to be healthy for others to potentially apply to their lives. I don't tell people what to think necesarily but I attempt to help them thin with the right fondations/principles, particularly Truth.

You are the one imposing your laws and regulations on people (who just happen to be visiting my posts on their own free will I might add)>


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


>


**********************************************************

You seems to know the world (A) well; non-the-less, purge this is no joking matter.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge said:


> So you're saying god is just a metaphor for gay anal sex?


*******************************************************************

Anal sex, gay anal sex, wow; what I am saying is that (God of) god(s) is a Reality for Real Love.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

Well Prophecy, we'll all be glad when you get in touch with YOUR true feelings and just come out of the closet.

You know it's a proven fact that people that think homosexuality is wrong are actually closeted homosexuals themselves. It's a fact. 

So, in the same spirit of helping as you display. I would like to help you out of your horrible, horrible existence so I will provide you with some information about your hidden homosexuality.

*What does it mean to come out?*

Coming out is the process of personally accepting your sexuality and disclosing it to yourself, family, co-workers and friends. Coming out is different for every gay or bisexual person since there are varying degrees of sexuality (see Kinsey Scale) and the circumstances that surround our lifestyles differ.

Coming out is a confusing time for many people. Accepting your sexuality (or coming out to yourself) can bring about a number of fears. Will your family or friends stop loving you? Will you ever get married or have children? Will you be discriminated against or made fun of? These are all valid concerns mainly rooted in the fear of the unknown; which is why many reference coming out as being reborn. This is an opportunity for you to look introspectively and re-evaluate who you are and who you want to be.

_continued below..._


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Create a personal inventory when coming out.*

Sure, some gay people experience rejection when they come out, but many also find a loving and accepting support system, leading to a fulfilling gay lifestyle. Even so, happiness starts from within. And getting to know yourself is a key part of the process. 

Though being gay doesn't define you, it is a new part of your life. You can still be the same person you've always been, but take some "me" time to evaluate your transition. You don't have to become a complete hermit, but concentrate on your own well being and feelings. This will make you stronger, more confident and sure of yourself. Learn as much as you can about yourself and what YOU want your gay lifestyle to be.

Take a personal inventory of your life. Write down any anger, resentments, fears and guilt that you may have about your existing life. Don't forget the positive characteristics that also make you who you are today. Once you've done that, list your life goals, priorities and the things that make you happy (getting married, having children, being single, enjoying nature, art, dancing, etc.). What you are identifying is what kind of gay person you want to be.

This may seem like a silly exercise at first, but will be beneficial in the long run. Forgive yourself for any anger, resentment and guilt you may have for yourself and others and concentrate on your positive qualities. Create a new life for yourself by shaping it around your new life goals. Even as a gay person these things are possible!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Know that you are not alone.*

It doesn't matter if you live in a small town or a large metropolitan city, nothing can be more isolating than first coming out. You can be surrounded by familiar people and still feel you are the only one that is "different." We've all felt these feelings when first coming out and there are millions more just like you that are currently feeling the same. There are many resources, such as gay community centers and gay online communities, where you can find others dealing with similar issues.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Deal with stereotypes, discrimination and hate against gays.*

Many gay men don't fit into existing stereotypes associated with queer people, but feel the pressure to do so by society or even other gay people. Rest assured, the gay community is just as diverse as any other community and each gay man is an individual.

Unfortunately, this doesn't always prevent things like name-calling. You may be thinking whoever coined the term "words will never hurt me" obviously was never called a queer in a crowded room, but you do have an opportunity to take control of the situation. Maybe not by force or that cute one liner, but by protecting your own emotions and dealing with the situation that preserves your self esteem and your safety. Tune out others who may be around. Any person worth your friendship will see the haters for what they are- cowards. Even amongst laughs try not to feed into the stereotypes (learn about internalized homophobia). Be proud of the person you are and know that your offender's comments or actions are based on their lack of understanding and fear, not your deficiency. Stand tall or flee the scene, just make safety (and not your pride) your top priority. Sometimes the bravest of the battle is the one who can walk away from the ignorance. Seek solace in those around you that do accept you and always try and prevent a gay bashing.

Know that there are also a number of national gay organizations that lobby against discrimination and defamation.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tell family and friends you're gay when you're ready.*

Every gay or bisexual man considers how their family and friends will react to the news that they are gay. Will your family reject you? Will your friends suddenly feel uncomfortable? Will you lose good friends or family members? These are valid questions that we must consider and unfortunately, there is no way to predict how your loved ones will react to your sexuality. The most important thing to consider is your own health and well being.

Come out to family and friends at a pace that makes YOU comfortable. There is no set time line or proper order of disclosure and each person's situation is different. Nonetheless, the one common thread amongst gay men is the liberation they feel once they no longer have to hide their feelings. Keeping your sexuality buried can be devastating to your stability in the long run.

Surround yourself with as many positive influences, just in case your folks don't take the news so well. Try and educate your family about your lifestyle and find a support program at a local gay community center.


----------



## ElBarto (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Don't give up on marriage or children.*

Many of us grow up with dreams of a happy committed relationship and a house full of children. Contrary to popular belief, being gay does not condemn you to a life alone without kids. Gay marriage, civil unions or domestic partnerships is afforded to gays in many countries and states. And though legal protection is best, many gay men around the world have families that include stable and long-term relationships and natural-born or adopted children.

Learn about the many places where gay marriage is legal and how to become a gay parent.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Learn about gay love, relationships and sex.*

Gay men share unique experiences when it comes to gay love, relationships and sex. Without societal "norms" for gay people, some can feel isolated or confused when it comes to matters of the heart. Here are a few resources to help guide you toward healthy gay love and relationships:


Gay Love & Sex Advice
About Anal Sex
Understanding HIV and AIDS
Succeed in the Gay Dating Scene
Safe Online Dating Tips


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

*Don't be afraid to ask for help.*

Coming out is an experience shared by many gay, bisexual, lesbian and transgender people. You are not alone and there is help available.

There are many resources available for you and your family and friends. Browse through the Gay Life site or the discussion forum for advice and information. If you still don't find the answers to your questions, feel free to contact your Gay Life Guide with any concerns or just to say hello. Happy coming out and congratulations on this major life step!


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Kludge said:


> *Don't be afraid to ask for help.*
> 
> Coming out is an experience shared by many gay, bisexual, lesbian and transgender people. You are not alone and there is help available.
> 
> There are many resources available for you and your family and friends. Browse through the Gay Life site or the discussion forum for advice and information. If you still don't find the answers to your questions, feel free to contact your Gay Life Guide with any concerns or just to say hello. Happy coming out and congratulations on this major life step!


******************************************************​ 

I thought I was clear on where I stand. I am not physically gay; nor do I have any sexual inclinations toward people of the same sex. Thank God.​ 
I appreciate you adding resources to the page; however, I would hope that these links are principally consistent with the position I posted; I would hate for someone who was having doubts to be entrapped by a wrong decison because of manipulation based on false of short motives as opposed to non-biased and fundamental emotnal and self identity based psychology and philosophy (as in understanding.) However, by posting those links you reminding me to post these helpful resourcful links.​ 

*Awakening the Emotional Intelligence: Mastering the Heart Revision 2.0(e-book)Download: $13.50*

by Mark Daniels

"Awakening the Emotional Intelligence: Mastering the Heart" 2.0 by Mark W. Daniels is a much needed psycho-spiritual approach to revealing the individual&#8217;s true self identity, as well as it provides great insight to the understanding of the often misunderstood or neglected emotional subjects of the person's daily living and how external circumstances may affect them. More importantly, "Awakening the Emotional Intelligence: Mastering the Heart" 2.0 helps the reader get a rare, but true insight of how to better control themselves and their responsibilities appropriately.

*http://www.lulu.com/content/1286860*​ 
*Making Decisions and Overcoming Obstacles during Middle and High School (Adolescent Years)**(e-book)**Download: FREE*
by Mark Daniels

"Making Decisions and Overcoming Obstacles during Middle and High School (Adolescent Years)" was a book I originally wrote in 2002, but, revised in 2007. Basically, it takes a serious, but, realistic look into the challenges faced by middle and high school youth, such as, learning in the classroom, sex, family and peer relationships, and the other principle cultural challenges faced during these sometimes trailing and uncertain times for adolescents going through the transition of elementary to middle school to high school and in some circumstances into college; and how they can principally and/or morally answer them without compromise of who they truly are or how their true friends receive them. Its a great book for a parent of this group to review and give to their child for a good heart to heart discussion or just to give to their child to take some of the work out of having those tough discussions. Non-the-less, both parent and child can benefit from this book.

*http://www.lulu.com/content/1331112*​


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

ElBarto said:


>


*************************************************************

I wouldn't say He hates fags; I would say he hates the things that leads people out of His Divine Will for them.

Many homosexuals as my articles/essay states have been manipulated unknowingly into such a state of being on false pretense.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Uh...I AM in touch with my feelings.I HAVE expressed them.You just can't hear anything for screaming about the invisible man in the sky.I've told you before...YOUR truth is not everyone's truth.Your principles aren't necessarily the right ones.I'm completely against organized religion, and its long line of recruiters, such as yourself.You have so little faith, you must preach to everyone about how much faith you have...because if someone agrees, it means you're right.DOUBT.There's nothing wrong with it...but you are trying to hide it, because you have so thoroughly been brainwashed, you really are afraid God will get you.Well, I've said this in another one of your posts, and I'll say it again.If there is a God....and he's omnipotent.....he already knows what's in your heart.No amount of praising, recruiting, and preaching will drown out the sound of your fear and doubt.But there is no benevolent being in the sky watching over us. Christianity, like all organized religion, is mind control.That's why I get angry when you spew your religious spam...all you're doing is recruiting, trying to bring more and more into the fold of shuffling zombies who are afraid of their own free will, and so use God as an excuse to do nothing about it.He doesn't exist, and I'm sick of otherwise intelligent people clinging to him like a life raft when shit gets tough.Watch me.I won't get struck by lightning.Jesus Christ is not my savior.To hell with him.


Prophecy said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Pussy Cat Dolls: "Be careful what you wish for cause you just might get it"
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

It's NONE the less, oh brilliant scholar...and doesn't your advertising a book you wrote qualify as spam?You sure do sound like PoseidonsNet.


Prophecy said:


> ******************************************************​
> 
> I thought I was clear on where I stand. I am not physically gay; nor do I have any sexual inclinations toward people of the same sex. Thank God.​
> I appreciate you adding resources to the page; however, I would hope that these links are principally consistent with the position I posted; I would hate for someone who was having doubts to be entrapped by a wrong decison because of manipulation based on false of short motives as opposed to non-biased and fundamental emotnal and self identity based psychology and philosophy (as in understanding.) However, by posting those links you reminding me to post these helpful resourcful links.​
> ...


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Sep 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *************************************************************
> 
> I wouldn't say He hates fags;


Of course not! God is a loving God, and whether they were (somehow tricked?) into gayness, or they're one of us regular homo's, God loves us all anyway. We're his children after all.

Prophesy, I just renewed my netflix account, and I watched a really old 70's-80's movie called "Oh God!". The part of God was played by George Burns. It was really enjoyable to watch from a Christian point of view, in my opinion. Have you seen it? 

If not, I recommend it to you, but be warned, it is an old movie, and doesn't have the best picture quality.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh...I AM in touch with my feelings.I HAVE expressed them.You just can't hear anything for screaming about the invisible man in the sky.I've told you before...YOUR truth is not everyone's truth.Your principles aren't necessarily the right ones.I'm completely against organized religion, and its long line of recruiters, such as yourself.You have so little faith, you must preach to everyone about how much faith you have...because if someone agrees, it means you're right.DOUBT.There's nothing wrong with it...but you are trying to hide it, because you have so thoroughly been brainwashed, you really are afraid God will get you.Well, I've said this in another one of your posts, and I'll say it again.If there is a God....and he's omnipotent.....he already knows what's in your heart.No amount of praising, recruiting, and preaching will drown out the sound of your fear and doubt.But there is no benevolent being in the sky watching over us. Christianity, like all organized religion, is mind control.That's why I get angry when you spew your religious spam...all you're doing is recruiting, trying to bring more and more into the fold of shuffling zombies who are afraid of their own free will, and so use God as an excuse to do nothing about it.He doesn't exist, and I'm sick of otherwise intelligent people clinging to him like a life raft when shit gets tough.Watch me.I won't get struck by lightning.Jesus Christ is not my savior.To hell with him.


********************************************************​The red text that I highlighted in your quote was to me an unjust statement and it would seem to me that if yur are wrong for such a position in his eyes, and the saying is true that we will reap what we sow; so be it it unto you.​ 

I need not quarrel with you in what I know and believe in my heart to be true; I hope that those who don't see things as you do go with the convictions of their hearts moreso then the manipulation of anyone, you or me, if that is what is being done. However, I encourage people to look within their hearts; it is through my Scriptual reading, particularly the Christian Bible that I have come to this realizaton.

*"To each their own."* 

I think I feel sorry for you.

*You have the free will not to enter my post, do it, since I can't enlighten you.*​


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh...I AM in touch with my feelings.I HAVE expressed them.You just can't hear anything for screaming about the invisible man in the sky.I've told you before...YOUR truth is not everyone's truth.Your principles aren't necessarily the right ones.I'm completely against organized religion, and its long line of recruiters, such as yourself.You have so little faith, you must preach to everyone about how much faith you have...because if someone agrees, it means you're right.DOUBT.There's nothing wrong with it...but you are trying to hide it, because you have so thoroughly been brainwashed, you really are afraid God will get you.Well, I've said this in another one of your posts, and I'll say it again.If there is a God....and he's omnipotent.....he already knows what's in your heart.No amount of praising, recruiting, and preaching will drown out the sound of your fear and doubt.But there is no benevolent being in the sky watching over us. Christianity, like all organized religion, is mind control.That's why I get angry when you spew your religious spam...all you're doing is recruiting, trying to bring more and more into the fold of shuffling zombies who are afraid of their own free will, and so use God as an excuse to do nothing about it.He doesn't exist, and I'm sick of otherwise intelligent people clinging to him like a life raft when shit gets tough.Watch me.I won't get struck by lightning.Jesus Christ is not my savior.To hell with him.


********************************************************​ 
The red text that I highlighted in your quote was to me an unjust statement and it would seem to me that if yur are wrong for such a position in his eyes, and the saying is true that we will reap what we sow; so be it it unto you.​ 

I need not quarrel with you in what I know and believe in my heart to be true; I hope that those who don't see things as you do go with the convictions of their hearts moreso then the manipulation of anyone, you or me, if that is what is being done. However, I encourage people to look within their hearts; it is through my Scriptual reading, particularly the Christian Bible that I have come to this realizaton.

*"To each their own."*​ 
I think I feel sorry for you?​ 
*You have the free will not to enter my post, do it, since I can't enlighten you.*​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

So be it unto you...HAH! You have no power, false prophet.And he can't hurt me.BYE BYE!


Prophecy said:


> ********************************************************​The red text that I highlighted in your quote was to me an unjust statement and it would seem to me that if yur are wrong for such a position in his eyes, and the saying is true that we will reap what we sow; so be it it unto you.​
> 
> I need not quarrel with you in what I know and believe in my heart to be true; I hope that those who don't see things as you do go with the convictions of their hearts moreso then the manipulation of anyone, you or me, if that is what is being done. However, I encourage people to look within their hearts; it is through my Scriptual reading, particularly the Christian Bible that I have come to this realizaton.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Of course not! God is a loving God, and whether they were (somehow tricked?) into gayness, or they're one of us regular homo's, God loves us all anyway. We're his children after all.
> 
> Prophesy, I just renewed my netflix account, and I watched a really old 70's-80's movie called "Oh God!". The part of God was played by George Burns. It was really enjoyable to watch from a Christian point of view, in my opinion. Have you seen it?
> 
> If not, I recommend it to you, but be warned, it is an old movie, and doesn't have the best picture quality.


**********************************************************

Actually, its been awhile since I've seen that one, but I do recall enjoy its plot; I suppose that one I wouldn't mine havng n my archives some day.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

And another thing...this is a public forum.You can't run me off.But if you don't want anyone to disagree, and therefore not post in your threads, then how about you do the courtesy of not spamming other folk's threads with your nonsense?Practice what you preach, so to speak.Later.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And another thing...this is a public forum.You can't run me off.But if you don't want anyone to disagree, and therefore not post in your threads, then how about you do the courtesy of not spamming other folk's threads with your nonsense?Practice what you preach, so to speak.Later.


*********************************************************

Why are you speaking for everyone else; I pitty you; however, if anyone esle feel as they do as I will your thread upon request, I will stop psting there.

If you realize that you have soken in vain, I encourage you to repent to God through Jesus Christ since he is the one you have sinned against.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

LOl...there is no Jesus Christ.And if there were...your finite mind couldn't comprehend an infinite one.Stop speaking for god.And I don't need your pity...I have free will, an intelligent mind, and good grasp of the English language.


Prophecy said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> Why are you speaking for everyone else; I pitty you; however, if anyone esle feel as they do as I will your thread upon request, I will stop psting there.
> 
> If you realize that you have soken in vain, I encourage you to repent to God through Jesus Christ since he is the one you have sinned against.


----------



## Florida Girl (Sep 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *************************************************************
> 
> I wouldn't say He hates fags; I would say he hates the things that leads people out of His Divine Will for them.
> 
> Many homosexuals as my articles/essay states have been manipulated unknowingly into such a state of being on false pretense.



I've been watching your posts since I joined... seems like every single one is filled with "God this" and "pray to the Lord that". Wouldn't you be happier on a religion forum?

Here's what bothers me about every single one of your posts being centered around "god"...... it comes across that you are out to save us "sinners".... and quite frankly ..... in a forum of mj users that goes over like a lead balloon! I think this crowd is more the type of crowd that DESPISES judgmental fucks like you!

Yes I know I don't have to read your posts or threads... in fact I'm thinking you might just be the first person I add to my IGNORE list!

Don't bother praying for me either.... if heaven is filled with the likes of you .... I'd rather spend eternity partying in hell with the rest of my imperfect friends.

Now you run along and have a blessed day


----------



## mattso101 (Sep 3, 2008)

not this guy again!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh...I AM in touch with my feelings.I HAVE expressed them.You just can't hear anything for screaming about the invisible man in the sky.I've told you before...


Stoney, you don't seem to understand that YOU don't know your feelings, Prophecy knows what you should be feeling and until you conform to his beliefs then you don't REALLY believe what you believe.

Jesus Christ, you have to explain every God Damn thing to a woman.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah...how silly of me to forget.May I bear your children and receive my beating?


Kludge said:


> Stoney, you don't seem to understand that YOU don't know your feelings, Prophecy knows what you should be feeling and until you conform to his beliefs then you don't REALLY believe what you believe.
> 
> Jesus Christ, you have to explain every God Damn thing to a woman.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *************************************************************
> 
> I wouldn't say He hates fags; I would say he hates the things that leads people out of His Divine Will for them.
> 
> Many homosexuals as my articles/essay states have been manipulated unknowingly into such a state of being on false pretense.


"god" shouldnt hate anything...its supposed to be an all knowing all loving being. gay people are not manipulated into being gay. i have several gay friends...and they tend to be more comfortable with who they are than many other people i know. many people that dislike gay people are actually closet homosexuals themselves. like that one guy...ted haggard. he was an evangelical preacher...pastor ted. he had very strong views on homosexuality and how "sinnful" it was. he got busted for soliciting a male prostitute. dont worry y'all its only a matter of time before shit hits the fan and all this religious bull is put to rest. and stoney! didnt you realize that you arent smart enough to believe what u want! haha this thread is jokes...prophecy is jokes...seriously dude...u need to get over yourself.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 3, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> I've been watching your posts since I joined... seems like every single one is filled with "God this" and "pray to the Lord that". Wouldn't you be happier on a religion forum?
> 
> no...in a religion forum everyone already sees things his way...so he really cant do a whole lot of preaching. he also cant attempt to convert people in a religious forum. but he really did pick the wrong place to preach...people who smoke pot tend to think more "outside the box" or at least from my personal experience. i find pot smokers to be more enlightened than non tokers. i dont think any of the pot smokers i know believe in god. marijuana causes people to think, and to question things. preaching to stoners is a waste of time and energy if u ask me. a christians response to everything is to believe in god...and have faith in god...a stoners response is "i have faith...in good ol mary jane!...my response is to stuff their faces with BIG blunts so they shut up...hehehehe.


----------



## Yeah (Sep 4, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> Why are you speaking for everyone else; I pitty you; however, if anyone esle feel as they do as I will your thread upon request, I will stop psting there.
> 
> If you realize that you have soken in vain, I encourage you to repent to God through Jesus Christ since he is the one you have sinned against.


I guess I have to speak for everyone here, and I might have to take the infraction for it, but...


FUCK YOU


----------



## Kludge (Sep 4, 2008)

Prophecy, when will you give up this false idolatry and start following our true lord and savior?! I know you have your own beliefs but I will ignore those as I clearly know what is better for you. So I will pray, in your name, to the mighty one that you might be enlightened and lead from your unholy, blasphemous church of the false god. I will pray that you give up your life of sin and instead turn to the light of...







Praise be to the almighty Flying Spaghetti Monster, hallowed be His name. Lord of lords, King of kings, bow down before him in humility or suffer eternal damnation in a lake of luke warm Jello(TM) brand gelatin product while being forced to listen to Muzak remakes of Barry Manilow songs. And let me tell you, you do NOT want to go through that, it's really uncomfortable and the Jello starts to cause a rash after a few days and then you're really in hell.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Kludge,if only I could rep you.All praise his noodly appendage.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 4, 2008)

no worries stoney...i gave him a +rep


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Then rep for you!


sarah22 said:


> no worries stoney...i gave him a +rep


----------



## ElBarto (Sep 4, 2008)

For someone who talks so much about love, Mr. P, you sure manage to provoke a lot of negativity in people. Ever wonder why that should be?


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Sep 4, 2008)

Prophecy doesn't have to go to another site. He standing for his beliefs, I'm standing for mine, we're all just typing out our opinions about things. In the end, we can all get up and get some soda. It doesn't really matter if we disagree.

We can talk about this stuff, we're mature, and we can handle it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

The problem is...A. He does this on other people's threads.B.He's trying to sell his books to us.C.It's fine to have beliefs.It's not fine to shove them down everyone's throat by spamming.D.You can't debate with him, he sees it only one way, and speaks incessantly of nothing else, over and over,same answers to different questions.E.Thinks he's a prophet and that he's saving our souls.


EarthlyPassions said:


> Prophecy doesn't have to go to another site. He standing for his beliefs, I'm standing for mine, we're all just typing out our opinions about things. In the end, we can all get up and get some soda. It doesn't really matter if we disagree.
> 
> We can talk about this stuff, we're mature, and we can handle it.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 5, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You can't debate with him, he sees it only one way, and speaks incessantly of nothing else, over and over,same answers to different questions.


That's probably when I have the most fun. You realize there is no way you can every have an honest dialog with the person so you get to pretend to be as crazy as they are. Or in my case you ARE as crazy as they are and you just get to let it out.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 12, 2008)

*God&#8217;s Wrath Against Mankind*


*Romans Chapter 1:18 &#8211; 32*​

The wrath of God is being revealed from heaven against all the godlessness and wickedness of men who suppress the truth by their wickedness, *v.19* since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them. For since the creation of the world God&#8217;s invisible qualities &#8211; his eternal power and divine nature &#8211; have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that *men are without excuse.*

*v.21* For although they knew God, they neither glorified him as God nor gave thanks to him, but their thinking became futile and their foolish hearts were darkened. Although they claim to be wise, they became fools *v.23 *and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images made to look like mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles.
Therefore God gave them over in the sinful desires of their hearts to sexual impurity for the degrading of their bodies with one another. 

*v.25 They exchanged the truth of God for a lie, and worshiped and served created things rather than the Creator &#8211; who is forever praised. Amen.*

*Because of this, God gave them over to shameful lusts. Even their women exchanged natural relations for unnatural ones. *

*v.27 In the same way the men also abandoned natural relations with women and were inflamed with lust for one another. Men committed indecent acts with other men, and received in themselves the due penalty for their perversion.*
*Furthermore, since they did not think it worthwhile to retain the knowledge of God, he gave them over to depraved mind, to do what ought not to be done. *


*v.29* They have become filled with every kind of wickedness, evil, greed, and depravity. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit and malice. They are gossips, slanderers, God-haters, insolent, arrogant and boastful; they invent ways of doing evil; they disobey their [God-fearing] parent; 

*v.31* they are senseless, faithless, heartless, and ruthless. Although they know God&#8217;s righteous decree that those who do such things deserve death, they not only continue to do these very things but also approve of those who practice them. 



*God&#8217;s Righteous Judgment*


*Roman Chapter 2: 1 - 16*​

You, therefore, have *no excuse*, you who pass judgment on someone else, *for at whatever point you judge the other, you are condemning yourself*, because you who pass judgment do the same things. Now we know that *God&#8217;s judgment* against those who do such things *is based on truth.* 

*v.3 *So, when you, a mere man, pass judgment on them and yet do the same things, do you think you will escape God&#8217;s judgment? Or do you show contempt for the riches of his kindness, tolerance and patience, not realizing that *God&#8217;s kindness leads you toward repentance?*


*v.5 But because of your stubbornness and your unrepentance heart, you are storing up wrath against yourself for the day of God&#8217;s wrath, when his righteous judgment will be revealed. God will give to each person according to what he has done.&#8221; *


*v.7* To those who by persistence in doing good seek glory, honor and immortality, he will give eternal life. But for those who are self-seeking and who reject the truth and follow evil, there will be wrath and anger. 

*v.9* There will be trouble and distress for every human being who does evil: first for the Jew, then for the Gentile; but glory, honor and peace for everyone who does good: first for the Jew, then for the Gentile. 
*v.11* *For God does not show favoritism.*
All who sin apart from the law will also perish from the law, and all who sin under the law will be judged by the law. 

*v.13* For it is not those who hear the law who are righteous in God&#8217;s sight, but it is those who obey the law who will be declared righteous. 

*(Indeed, when Gentiles, who do not have the law, do by nature things required by the law, they are a law for themselves, even defending them.) *

This will take place on the day when God will judge men&#8217;s secrets through Jesus Christ, as my gospel declares.


*Love God; *
*Homage your love ones to God; *
*Worship God thru your loved ones,*
*Mark Daniels *
*[email protected] *
*http://virtuousintelligence.spaces.live.com *
*Consulting that Lasts Eternity : Welcome *
*Detroit,Mi*


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh yeah big boy, don't stop, I'm almost there...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Basically, you're trying to be a prophet and you're not.Now you say your god will punish us...he won't.You'll see.


Prophecy said:


> *Gods Wrath Against Mankind*
> 
> 
> *Romans Chapter 1:18  32*​
> ...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Basically, you're trying to be a prophet and you're not.Now you say your god will punish us...he won't.You'll see.


When they start quoting scripture I just stop reading. It's a like a cave man shaman is grunting at you and waving burning sage or something; humorous but utter nonsense.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

It's not really scripture...he puts his own junk in, I think.My eyes usually wander off after a cursory glance and find something better to do.


Kludge said:


> When they start quoting scripture I just stop reading. It's a like a cave man shaman is grunting at you and waving burning sage or something; humorous but utter nonsense.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, and here's some more gay porn for you, I love this movie!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

The origin of love is an awesome song from this movie.It's about a post op tranny who had a botched operation.I liked it way better than the mountain of broke backs.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's not really scripture...he puts his own junk in, I think.My eyes usually wander off after a cursory glance and find something better to do.


Oh, doesn't matter. It's all gobbledygook and the fact that I could mistake his non-sense for scripture only tells you how much non-sense scripture is itself.

I mean think about it. If I landed in a helicopter in front of the guys that wrote the bible they'd think *I* was god! That doesn't mean they were stupid, just ignorant. And do you really want to base your whole life on ignorance?

I would also like to let you know that I paid to have a goat sacrificed in your name Mark Daniels. My next door neighbor is Nepalese and she had her brother in Nepal kill it and take the picture for me. Here it is.







This is a traditional sacrifice to purify a home or to start out a marriage on the right foot or any time you need to make sure something is pure. So I had him cleanse your heart with this sacrifice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Poor goat.


Kludge said:


> Oh, doesn't matter. It's all gobbledygook and the fact that I could mistake his non-sense for scripture only tells you how much non-sense scripture is itself.
> 
> I mean think about it. If I landed in a helicopter in front of the guys that wrote the bible they'd think *I* was god! That doesn't mean they were stupid, just ignorant. And do you really want to base your whole life on ignorance?
> 
> ...


----------



## klebr (Sep 13, 2008)

mehs gay sex is just wrong....unless it's 2 girls that's just really hot lol


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 16, 2008)

I put the Book, Chapter, and Verse in case I do make a type-o and/or to allow the reader to distinguish my personal comments and/or revelation from the actual Scripture(s); I don't play with God in vain or like you suggest.

So, look it up for yourself if in doubt of what I testify with.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 16, 2008)

klebr said:


> mehs gay sex is just wrong....unless it's 2 girls that's just really hot lol


********************************************************

I believe that I am maturing to the point that two girls are not diserable either. But, definitely, two guys are absolutely undesirable to view to me. Honestly. However, again Jesus Christ wil love you back to sanity, as in redeem you and heal your mind and soul if you faithfully sincerly let/seek him.


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 16, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Oh, doesn't matter. It's all gobbledygook and the fact that I could mistake his non-sense for scripture only tells you how much non-sense scripture is itself.
> 
> I mean think about it. If I landed in a helicopter in front of the guys that wrote the bible they'd think *I* was god! That doesn't mean they were stupid, just ignorant. And do you really want to base your whole life on ignorance?
> 
> ...


The Blood that Jesus sacrifice on the Cross is all the Blood sacrificing I need; but thanks but no thanks. The Book of Hebrews of the Christian Bible will help you get understanding of blood sacrifice.

Such a sacrifice (animals) is Old Testament; I live by faith through the consistently New Testament.

However, to pay homage to God for it is healthy before you kill and eat it.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 16, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> However, to pay homage to God for it is healthy before you kill and eat it.


Um, what if he fucked it after he killed it. I don't know for sure, but there seem to be some blurred out goat-fucking photos... would that still be cool?

I'm going to guess so since "god" isn't a real person so doesn't actually have any feelings.

Oh, it is nice to see you distance yourself from the original holy books. Those guys must have been nuts huh? Wacko's. Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo...

Yeah, and it's good to see God changed his mind about which random books he wants us to follow. 'Cause being God and all he wouldn't have gotten it right the first time huh?


----------



## ProphecyHole (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello Frisco!

Oh! I just love that we boys have a place to come talk about men.

I don't really have anything to say, just thought I'd post a few pictures of some loving gay couples.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 16, 2008)

This is such a nice looking family. I'd like to meet them and just say hi.


----------



## ProphecyHole (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww, that is a sweet looking family. So nice. And people like Prohecy want to rip that family apart. Nice "family values" huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

You're so full of shit, your eyes must be brown.He hasn't made you sane yet.


Prophecy said:


> ********************************************************
> 
> I believe that I am maturing to the point that two girls are not diserable either. But, definitely, two guys are absolutely undesirable to view to me. Honestly. However, again Jesus Christ wil love you back to sanity, as in redeem you and heal your mind and soul if you faithfully sincerly let/seek him.


----------



## XpLuToX (Sep 16, 2008)

god copy and paste some bullshit explanation from some ignorant basterd minister.....get over it ppl or born gay and str8t but have u ever hurd of the more common case of ppl that call them selfs str8t there whople lifes then suddinly they are gay or they want to be a woman but they are still inlove with the woman they marred....... 

all in time there has been the differance.....and ppl like this man who wroght this and the one that posted it.....go around and spread lies that ur(mine) govenment feeds to the social group so that u will become afrade of the truth....


fuck be what u want it will make u happy....


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Sep 16, 2008)

To the (probably Republican) nutjob who started this thread: if you have an issue with homosexuals that's great, go to your church and pray that god will help you get over it...but please just shut the fuck up with the whole needing to be a public spokesperson about your beliefs. No one really cares what you think about homosexuality. Why don't you leverage your apparent abundance of free time into something that will produce meaningful results like go volunteer to help feed the homeless, build a house at habitat for humanity, or spend some time helping at the SPCA. Just please stop telling others about what god says because the truth is you don't have a damn clue. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

Exactly!!!!!


bradlyallen2 said:


> to the (probably republican) nutjob who started this thread: If you have an issue with homosexuals that's great, go to your church and pray that god will help you get over it...but please just shut the fuck up with the whole needing to be a public spokesperson about your beliefs. No one really cares what you think about homosexuality. Why don't you leverage your apparent abundance of free time into something that will produce meaningful results like go volunteer to help feed the homeless, build a house at habitat for humanity, or spend some time helping at the spca. Just please stop telling others about what god says because the truth is you don't have a damn clue. That's all i have to say about that.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> To the (probably Republican) nutjob who started this thread: if you have an issue with homosexuals that's great, go to your church and pray that god will help you get over it...but please just shut the fuck up with the whole needing to be a public spokesperson about your beliefs. No one really cares what you think about homosexuality. Why don't you leverage your apparent abundance of free time into something that will produce meaningful results like go volunteer to help feed the homeless, build a house at habitat for humanity, or spend some time helping at the SPCA. Just please stop telling others about what god says because the truth is you don't have a damn clue. That's all I have to say about that.


Well said!


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 17, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> Does this guy actually grow/smoke weed, or is he just going around the internet spreading his ignorant message? Don't judge someone till you've walked a mile in their shoes. Shouldnt someone who has created the universe have the capacity to love everyone equally? Don't come back with "he loves them all, but they're still burning in hell" cause thats rubbish and imho, dumb.


 
Nicely put!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 17, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> *To the left, to the left.*​


What does this subheading mean? I read above and below no mentions of left at all what are your implications about the 'left'?


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 17, 2008)

You dont see gay people bitching out straights because of their distgusting divorce rates!!!
You're so concerned about the "sacred marriage that SHOULD ONLY BE BETWEEN A MAN & WOMAN" right??? Here's the thing tho.... you dont want to let gays marry...or you dont like us blah blah blah...
Yet, if Marriage between a man & woman is "SO SACRED" ....why is it that you're not boycotting & lobbying against all you're straight friends who are on their SECOND OR THIRD MARRIAGE???!!! Clearly.....they have no respect for this "sacred marriage" because they walked out on the vows...

Homophobes need to learn TO LIVE & LET LIVE!!!! who I share my heart and my bed with should have no bearing on YOU!!! 

Light em up...drink em down....smile, and just be fucking happy!!!!!!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 17, 2008)

Tdblu09, you get the shit end of the stick. You are on the open-minded half of a battle of very polar opposites. By following your heart and loving someone, anyone, regaurdless of race, gender, faith, or appearance. You have opened your heart and are likely more spiritually in-tune than anyone who ever stood on a soap box.

What westenern faiths fail to understand is one doesn't need to "go tell it on the mountain". The enlightened sit on the mountain and wait, and those who are lost and in search of higher meaning will come to them. 
You can't genuinely take and nourish words advertised like a carnival barker.


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 17, 2008)

el shaggy said:


> Tdblu09, you get the shit end of the stick. You are on the open-minded half of a battle of very polar opposites. By following your heart and loving someone, anyone, regaurdless of race, gender, faith, or appearance. You have opened your heart and are likely more spiritually in-tune than anyone who ever stood on a soap box.
> 
> What westenern faiths fail to understand is one doesn't need to "go tell it on the mountain". The enlightened sit on the mountain and wait, and those who are lost and in search of higher meaning will come to them.
> You can't genuinely take and nourish words advertised like a carnival barker.


 
Shit end lol, a bit... but being open minded ive also come to conclude, that i do feel bad for people who live such closed off judgemental lives. Think of all the ppl that they could have learned something from? Ppl who could have played an important role in their lives, yet...they would rather dislike and judge, rather than live & learn....sad really! Hence why they dont affect me... and Ill be honest, if my end of the stick is the shit end, than im perfectly ok with that  Because my corner of the world is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't, the most close-minded, religious spewing person I know is a fucking asshole. And he is always trying to get my ass fired. I don't pity them.


And prochecy, I am eager to hear what you mean by "To the left, to the left"


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 17, 2008)

el shaggy said:


> I don't, the most close-minded, religious spewing person I know is a fucking asshole. And he is always trying to get my ass fired. I don't pity them.
> 
> 
> And prochecy, I am eager to hear what you mean by "To the left, to the left"


 
Well...people like that simply put...."FUCK EM!!" lol


----------



## MjR.E.M.I.X. (Sep 17, 2008)

"I think at least 8 out 10 homosexual persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think homosexuality is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe homosexuality is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty. "

There are several presupposed assumptions here that need to be adressed. First, the assumption in the writing is that homosexuality should be criticized because it is not a "natural" act for human beings. There is no way for anyone to say what is natural and what isn't. The excuse for slavery was that Africans weren't human but rather the equivalent to dogs, the act of rhetorically saying that homosexuality is not natural condemns homosexuals to be otherized by the rest of society. When classified as intentionally going against the nature of our bodies you austrocise them to being told they are living their lives the wrong way, which is in turn verbally abusive. Second, the nature of what is natural in society is transluscent. The interpretation that humans make about what is natural, changes and varies from time period to time period and culture to culture across the globe. There is no significant reason a to prove or say that your current opinion about what is natural is actually the way it is. Third, since the definition of what is natural changes and varies that means that homosexualtiy is simply a new evolution in human sexuality. the fact that you are attracted to members of the same sex is another indulgence to the evolving human. Now we have things like S&M, massecism, roleplaying, and other such activites that all allow us to explore our own personalities and identities in order to find something that we like. Heterosexuals all find things in their life that bring them happiness, why should homosexuals be damned for doing the same thing. If they are content in knowing what kind of life they live and they accept that willingly than I am free to say, do whatever you want, until i am somehow hurt by their acts, but as of right now im chill.


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 17, 2008)

God hates people who hate homos, fags, queers, and flamers. So don't hate.
Why must you lay your crap on other people. If you love god fine. Go to church every day or what ever you do, but don't go fucking preaching to others. Let us decide for ourselves.


----------



## cxt (Sep 17, 2008)

Free your mind


----------



## LiveVibe (Sep 17, 2008)

Love is natural and anything against nature is hate. This is nothing but some in the closet illogic manifesting in random rants all over the internet.

Follow you heart and if you can't do that then keep your crap up your @ss.


----------



## LiveVibe (Sep 17, 2008)

​
My prophecy is that you will never have an orgasm no matter how much you try and that you desperately need to smoke some ganja to loosen up or you will die a very ridiculous insane person.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll bet if we went to this asshole's forums and started proselytizing for Satan he'd be pretty pissed off... <hint>


----------



## Tdblu09 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I'll bet if we went to this asshole's forums and started proselytizing for Satan he'd be pretty pissed off... <hint>


 
Lmfao...<hint> No doubt Kludge ..Wink wink


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 18, 2008)

Ultimately, you can deny the Truth all you want; but more then the law or religon is the Truth and how it resound on your conscience.

"your conscience",​ 
its better to go with it then against it.

When all of you read what I am saying you will see that I am attempting to be empathetic to what I believe to have developed homosexuality in the physical sense, it just so happens that n my reading of the Bible that I stumbled across the Scripture that I added, you can not read it or interpret it however you want; but ultimately you can't deny "you conscience".

"To each their own"

There is only one way to salvation and deliverance and that is the Truth and how your obedience thereof to it when it convicts your conscience.

They hate the Truth and so they are mentally enslaved and mad at what they don't want to admit and mayber resolve it; yet, they take their self hate out of the innocent and pure because like the Truth when they see them it reminds them of their denials.

Homeosexuality is not suppose to be a physical relationship, only spiritual, if at all; O think?


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 18, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> Love is natural and anything against nature is hate. This is nothing but some in the closet illogic manifesting in random rants all over the internet.
> 
> Follow you heart and if you can't do that then keep your crap up your @ss.


 
**************************************************************

'Natural', it is quite possible that it was once natural to hit a potential mate up side the head with a club to mate with them; my point is healthy civilization is constantly evolving. The goal is good to follow your heart; however, we ought also align our minds with our heart with the consistent Truth.

Animals are typically natural beings, humans have more advance minds then humans when fed nurturing images, like True words; so, when you say natural don't forget the SuperNatural that preceded it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

You don't know shit, and your religion is a religion of intolerance.Your god is not everyone else's god, and you're just another flawed and potentially crazy human trying to interpret the words of a being who, if he existed,defies your limited interpretation.You're a fool.You just want to smoke a sausage, admit it.


Prophecy said:


> Ultimately, you can deny the Truth all you want; but more then the law or religon is the Truth and how it resound on your conscience.
> 
> "your conscience",​
> its better to go with it then against it.
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 18, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I'll bet if we went to this asshole's forums and started proselytizing for Satan he'd be pretty pissed off... <hint>


**********************************************************

*It depends on your premotives: are you seeking corruption and chaos or principled higher reasoning(?);* what's the point to argue/debate if it leads to nothing more righteous. 

Satan knows his/her/it/their end, so what would be the purpose other than to trick, steal, kill, and/or destroy one's "true destiny". I am not here to destroy, kill, or steal anyone's true destiny, not even satan's. 

"It is written" in God Scriptures and in my heart and by faith my mind is constent to both my heart and God's word. Don't be mad at me; I am only exercisng my *God given and Constitutional First Amendment rights consistent with "the Preamble".*

*I might be stirring up some demons, and subconscious denials; but, me myself is not under the psychological submission of any demons or lies or vice, thank God Almighty.*

*The Truth shall set your free; *

*the question is are you bold and courageous enough to persevere unto your deliverance?*


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 18, 2008)

LiveVibe said:


> ​
> 
> My prophecy is that you will never have an orgasm no matter how much you try and that you desperately need to smoke some ganja to loosen up or you will die a very ridiculous insane person.


*********************************************************

I consider it a false prophecy and I rebuke it, by the Blood of Jesus Christ; in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit; in the Name of the Most High God: Yahweh, Jehoah, El, Allah, Jesus Christ is right. Amen.


*God's will, not my will.*
*My conscience.*​


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 18, 2008)

guys guys, its all explained right here in this song

YouTube - God hates fags- donnie davies-the bible says

and if you are moved by this guys song, he has a website dedicated to ridding you of your gay demons!

God Hates Fags! Love Gods Way!


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 18, 2008)

god hates fags, and if your a fag he hates you too, end of story


i hope you guys know im not serious and im pro gay rights and hate christians who try to say being gay is a choice


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

What you're doing is posting religious spam as an effort to antagonize a community of people who you seem to think need saving.We can figure out our own religious leanings, when and if we choose.You can't try to fit everyone into the box you've constructed for yourself.If you really believed in what you preach, you'd sell all your stuff, take up poverty and chastity, and live that way.But you don't, you just want to prosthelityze.Because you don't really believe, so you try to convert people in an attempt to validate yourself.Asshat.


Prophecy said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> *It depends on your premotives: are you seeking corruption and chaos or principled higher reasoning(?);* what's the point to argue/debate if it leads to nothing more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophecy (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You don't know shit, and your religion is a religion of intolerance.Your god is not everyone else's god, and you're just another flawed and potentially crazy human trying to interpret the words of a being who, if he existed,defies your limited interpretation.You're a fool.You just want to smoke a sausage, admit it.


*******************************************************

You are immature. And your excuse for acting insane and your "projections" pf intolerance are untrue and incompetent, I have spoken very inclusive grammar to the least among us.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

Lmao.You are nothing.You're not a psychologist,and you're not a very good theologist either.I will continue to point out your idiocy to all.You don't want anyone to argue, because you have no intelligent rebuttal.You're a paper tiger.


----------



## TodayIsAGreenday (Sep 18, 2008)

prophecy, please go join this guy

Evening Service: God Hates Fags!

and cum with him


please
prophecy go to this website and become this assholes second hand mand
God Hates Fags! Love Gods Way!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I know...maybe if we all neg rep prophecy so much, it will create a little black hole which will suck him in and deposit him into the lap of his creator.It's worth a shot.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> ...my point is healthy civilization is constantly evolving.


I thought you guys didn't believe in evolution.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> You just want to smoke a sausage, admit it.








"Oh my god! I'm so excited! Does my hair look OK?"


----------



## flowergurl (Sep 22, 2008)

So....in short, you are saying that priests CHOOSE to molest little boys and sheep choose to be homosexual out of failure to follow truth. Damn those atheist wool covered creatures...how dare they! What would jesus say? Are you also denying fossils? Those who have to go to a pot website and attempt to decipher the reasons for homosexuality, are most certainly attempting to justify the feelings within themselves. Darlin, pull out those pink stillettos, grab your poppers, throw down that bible and hit the dance floor. I am certain there is a big furry queen out there who would love to spend an evening showing you how you really feel. A final word of advice. If you don't like homosexuals....don't be one.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 22, 2008)

flowergurl said:


> If you don't like homosexuals....don't be one.


Great advice! Like if you don't like something on TV or radio, change the station, don't try to stop the people that DO enjoy it from doing so.

Don't like sucking cock? Then don't. But maybe there are some dudes that like to suck cock and there's no reason they shouldn't with other adults of a like mind.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm repping you.


flowergurl said:


> So....in short, you are saying that priests CHOOSE to molest little boys and sheep choose to be homosexual out of failure to follow truth. Damn those atheist wool covered creatures...how dare they! What would jesus say? Are you also denying fossils? Those who have to go to a pot website and attempt to decipher the reasons for homosexuality, are most certainly attempting to justify the feelings within themselves. Darlin, pull out those pink stillettos, grab your poppers, throw down that bible and hit the dance floor. I am certain there is a big furry queen out there who would love to spend an evening showing you how you really feel. A final word of advice. If you don't like homosexuals....don't be one.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 25, 2008)

And, prophecy?Next time sign your neg rep.I just sent some back atcha.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, its a choice to be gay, your not born that way...


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

whether or not a person is born a homosexual is not the matter at hand. I don't know and neither does anyone else.

The matter at hand is we, humans, have the freedom of choice. And as long as that choice does not affect another person in a negative way they should be able to choose whatever lifestyle they please.

*Its me again Prophet.* And even though homosexuals make me uncomfortable and I do not fully understand why they are the way they are, I still let them choose.

I'm going to tell you one more time.

Back you religious bullshit off and hit the trails. there are plenty of religious forums for you to spread your hate, dont bring it amongst stoners who believe in the right to choose.


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have a question for prophecy...and i want you to type out an answer directly related to my question, not copy and paste some stupid BS...do u think its wrong and gay and stuff of me to go to the titty bar? cuz im a chick? im not bi or lesbian, but theres nothing wrong with admiring hot naked women wrapped around a pole...what say u?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 27, 2008)

Homosexuality is not a strictly human characteristic. It has been well documented in the aminal kingdom. Does free will apply here, too?

If homosexuality is a choice, why would anyone choose to be hated, persecuted, and discriminated against?

I would estimate that more people choose not to be gay by the high percentage of homophobes in the world. 80% of homophobes are either latent homosexuals or desperately afraid they are homosexuals.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 27, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Homosexuality is not a strictly human characteristic. It has been well documented in the aminal kingdom. Does free will apply here, too?
> 
> If homosexuality is a choice, why would anyone choose to be hated, persecuted, and discriminated against?
> 
> I would estimate that more people choose not to be gay by the high percentage of homophobes in the world. 80% of homophobes are either latent homosexuals or desperately afraid they are homosexuals.


"80% of homophobes are either latent homosexuals or desperately afraid they are homosexuals"

could i see the reference for this statistic please johnny?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 27, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> "80% of homophobes are either latent homosexuals or desperately afraid they are homosexuals"
> 
> could i see the reference for this statistic please johnny?


No problemo.

Bigots are buggers


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 27, 2008)

"[FONT=Geneva,Arial]Research by US psychologists *suggests* that 80 percent of men who are homophobic have secret homosexual feelings."

i can suggest you are a dipshit. does it make it true?
[/FONT]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 27, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> "[FONT=Geneva,Arial]Research by US psychologists *suggests* that 80 percent of men who are homophobic have secret homosexual feelings."[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Geneva,Arial]i can suggest you are a dipshit. does it make it true?[/FONT]


This is JohnnyOrganic trying very hard to abide by the rule of no personal attacks.

What was the point of that? Do you really want to fight that bad? 

Look everyone! An *Internet Badass*.

Boy am I intimidated. 

What you are actually suggesting is that you are an ogre.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 27, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> This is JohnnyOrganic trying very hard to abide by the rule of no personal attacks.
> 
> What was the point of that? Do you really want to fight that bad?
> 
> ...



no badass, here,, im a softie really! 

moral of the story is, 

Take everything you read with a grain of salt.

and maybe a shot of tequilla,, or right,, only poor people drink right Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 27, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> no badass, here,, im a softie really!
> 
> moral of the story is,
> 
> Take everything you read with a grain of salt.?


Refute the source I provided and I'll consider it. An article about Borat won't cut it. But you know that already, don't you?


chuckbane said:


> and maybe a shot of tequilla,, or right,, only poor people drink right Johnny?


Wrong. I said no such thing (in another thread unrelated to this topic). People of all socioeconomic levels drink alcohol. What I said was that poor people use public assistance (welfare) money to buy their drinky. And smokes and lottery tickets.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 28, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Refute the source I provided and I'll consider it.


"[FONT=Geneva,Arial]Research by US psychologists *suggests* that 80 percent of men who are homophobic have secret homosexual feelings."[/FONT]


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 28, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> "[FONT=Geneva,Arial]Research by US psychologists *suggests* that 80 percent of men who are homophobic have secret homosexual feelings."[/FONT]


That's not a refutation. That's you quibbling over one word in one sentence selectively removed from the entire source document. It is a diversionary tactic and does not alter my point one bit.

I'll include the entire document since you seem fixated on the first sentence.



> Research by US psychologists suggests that 80 percent of men who are homophobic have secret homosexual feelings. This finding lends scientific support to the long-standing speculation that those who shout the loudest against homosexuality have something to hide.
> 
> *The research results were published in the prestigious Journal of Abnormal Psychology, with the backing of the American Psychological Association.*
> 
> ...


A refutation would involve you disproving the point made by the entire source. I refer specifically to the study conducted which showed that 4 out of 5 homophobes (80%) sported wood when watching gay porn. 

Since you were good enough to request a source for my point, please don't neglect to include your own source when attempting to refute mine.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 30, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> That's not a refutation. That's you quibbling over one word in one sentence selectively removed from the entire source document. It is a diversionary tactic and does not alter my point one bit.
> 
> I'll include the entire document since you seem fixated on the first sentence.
> 
> ...


i suggest you dont know what you are talking about


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 30, 2008)

This is hilarious.

I make a point. 

You ask for the source. I provide the source. You cannot refute the source. 

This is the best you can come up with.


chuckbane said:


> i suggest you dont know what you are talking about


Brilliant! Do you have reams of research data conducted by experts to back up your suggestion?

Your puerile debate methods are useless against JohnnyOrganic. Your stupid little insults bounce off me like whiffle balls.

I would advise you to bring your "A" game against me next time, but you don't have one. Apparently what you have provided thus far is all you have to offer.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 30, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Your stupid little insults bounce off me like whiffle balls.


I am rubber you are glue, insults bounce of me and stick to you



are you a homophob?

because I was raised to be one. And I will tell you every time I stick my cock inside of my womans vagina i know I'm straight.
In fact, most of my generation are homophobs because thats how they were raised.
Back when calling someone a "fag" was an insult and not hate speech.


Chuck's research suggests you should not make wild accusations.
I pity the the fool who believes everything he reads.
chuck can use BRAINPOWER!!!!!
(if you want to speak in third person for the effect...)


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 30, 2008)

and yet... and yet....

I do not impede on their right to be whatever they want


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 30, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> I am rubber you are glue, insults bounce of me and stick to you


Then there is no question as to exactly who is a 'dipshit' and precisely who does not know what he is talking about.


chuckbane said:


> are you a homophob?
> 
> because I was raised to be one. And I will tell you every time I stick my cock inside of my womans vagina i know I'm straight.
> In fact, most of my generation are homophobs because thats how they were raised.
> Back when calling someone a "fag" was an insult and not hate speech.


In that case, I've got some shocking news for 80% of your 'generation.' If one's views evolve, as happens to most people when they leave home and think for themselves, homophobia is not an issue.


chuckbane said:


> Chuck's research suggests you should not make wild accusations.
> I pity the the fool who believes everything he reads.
> chuck can use BRAINPOWER!!!!!
> (if you want to speak in third person for the effect...)


What wild accusation? I made made a statement and I backed it up with a source, *at your request*. A source which has not been refuted by you or anyone else. You don't like it? Fine. You disagree? Fine. But can you refute it? You have been laughably unable to do so thus far.

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. JohnnyOrganic says *THANK YOU*! +rep.


----------



## ToastedFox (Oct 1, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> This is JohnnyOrganic trying very hard to abide by the rule of no personal attacks.
> 
> What was the point of that? Do you really want to fight that bad?
> 
> ...



Guess he hasn't heard of the Kinsey Reports...


But also people fear and insult what they don't understand a lot of the time.


----------



## Zhu (Oct 1, 2008)

you guys are arguing about the buttsecks.... seems kinda shitty if ya ask me


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 1, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> That is a a complicated way of saying something so simple and obvious.. People are not born gay, they are influenced by things like that song.. I Kissed a Girl..
> 
> Ever since that song came out, I see all of these little girls confused about their sexual orientation on Yahoo Answers... Kind of funny if you ask me... How manipulative the media can be. I see absolutely nothing wrong with being gay though. If 'God' didn't want gay people, then he wouldn't have made the human mind so complex. Yeaaahhh he gave us freewill, but you can come up with defenses for a mythological concept all day. The whole Christian point of view is illogical at best. It's not like gay people are unhappy with who they are, so let them be.


I'm not even going to waste my time reading this whole thread. Why are we SO intolerant of homosexuality? I don't get it these people are more harmless than stoners! They are not hurting ANYONE! And even if we had a pill to "cure" homosexuality do you really think people would want to take it?
Leave people in peace please!! Do not impose your "morality" on others! Why do you think pot was made illegal? It's all about intolerance and the more we allow it the less free our country is. Ok rant over


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *BreatheSmoke*
> _That is a a complicated way of saying something so simple and obvious.. People are not born gay, they are influenced by things like that song.. I Kissed a Girl..
> 
> Ever since that song came out, I see all of these little girls confused about their sexual orientation on Yahoo Answers... Kind of funny if you ask me... How manipulative the media can be._


_

_There were gay people long before songs like that were around dude. Try reading 'tipping the velvet' or _'__Oranges_ Are Not the Only Fruit' people that are never shown a single sliver of the concept of gayness can still turn out hopelessly gay.


> _ I see absolutely nothing wrong with being gay though. If 'God' didn't want gay people, then he wouldn't have made the human mind so complex. Yeaaahhh he gave us freewill, but you can come up with defenses for a mythological concept all day. The whole Christian point of view is illogical at best._


_

_I think you're talking about some of the fringe groups of 'Christanity' as it is understood today. There was a Greek philosopher that put things nicely, but I can't remember his name. His opinion went something like this: Christianity provides guidelines that basically makes you live what is understood to be a decent life. But you can still enjoy a lot of what life has to offer within those guidlines. So even if it isn't true, and there is no God. What are you losing? 
In my opinion, Jesus's teachings were mainly about be a good person, being humble, loving, forgiving, and honest. There's nothing illogical about that to me. It seems like a good way to live.


> _ It's not like gay people are unhappy with who they are, so let them be. _


True! And in my opinion, if most Christians followed the Word as (I think) He intended them to, that would be the Christian perspective. But unfortunatly, this is not so.


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm posting this specifically for California voters: Proposition 8 is coming up for vote in November. What is Prop. 8? It's another attempt to remove rights from people by specifically banning, on a constitutional level, marriage between same-sex partners. PLEASE VOTE THIS DOWN!

More pertinent to why most of us are here is Prop. 5, a serious reduction in penalties for non-violent drug offenders, and it reduces mj offenses to infractions (that's below a misdemeanor, it's like a traffic ticket). PLEASE VOTE IN FAVOR OF PROP. 5.

I've argued for too many years about this subject. The people who really have a problem have a severe form of cognitive dissonance and therefore can never be reasoned with. Fortunately their ignorance encompasses more than the homosexual beast and the entire spectrum of sexuality, and that often means they just don't fucking vote. That means that people, like me, my husband and my entire family, get to make their decisions for them. This greatly pleases me.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Oct 3, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I'm posting this specifically for California voters: Proposition 8 is coming up for vote in November. What is Prop. 8? It's another attempt to remove rights from people by specifically banning, on a constitutional level, marriage between same-sex partners. PLEASE VOTE THIS DOWN!
> 
> More pertinent to why most of us are here is Prop. 5, a serious reduction in penalties for non-violent drug offenders, and it reduces mj offenses to infractions (that's below a misdemeanor, it's like a traffic ticket). PLEASE VOTE IN FAVOR OF PROP. 5.
> 
> I've argued for too many years about this subject. The people who really have a problem have a severe form of cognitive dissonance and therefore can never be reasoned with. Fortunately their ignorance encompasses more than the homosexual beast and the entire spectrum of sexuality, and that often means they just don't fucking vote. That means that people, like me, my husband and my entire family, get to make their decisions for them. This greatly pleases me.


LOL, I love your tone in the last few sentences, intelligent, but with a child's enthusiasm. I like to vote too, but I often missed the chance because I don't know when the dates are. Thankfully, when I registered to vote for the presidentials this year, there was an option that gives you a e-mail when something is going on in your state.


----------



## sisterwhiskey (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey if your son, daughter, husband, wife, sister,brother, dog didnt turn out to be a homo, then STOP complaining, Live and Let Live!!!!!! I cant believe some people who wrote on here!

If I kissed a girl song can influence young girls then so have the the LLLLLOlllipop SOLJA and everyother song, point: dont listen ti bullshit music, and dont diss the homo just cuz you have NOTHING better to do, get a Life and best of all, whoever complains about homos, i hope someone you love tells u that they r gay!! Ill get a kick out of it. 

LIVE N LET LIVE!!


----------



## ganjarocker101 (Oct 4, 2008)

im bisexual iv been that way since i was younger than 10 it was something that i was born with and im happy with myself. beeing bi to me means im more free to injoy plessures many will not. im verry libral and i reall could not care less about what people think. BTW i have a girlfriend.


----------



## ganjaman13 (Oct 4, 2008)

more homo dudes means more women for me!!!!!!!


----------

